# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاثنين 18 يوليو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*يلتمس سسسسسسسسسسسسس التمس ترررات ترات

الجلفوط....... سبب لي عبط  ترررات ترات
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا رائع كسلاوي علي المجهود المقدر منك يا زوق

والاغنية بمناسبة التماس الاتحاد لمشاركة الهلال في العربية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف على عقوبات الاتحاد الأفريقي

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


بعث نادي المريخ السوداني، اليوم الأحد، خطابًا رسميًا للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، قدم فيه حيثياته واستناداته حول العقوبات التي كان قد أصدرها الاتحاد القاري الأسبوع الماضي، على مجموعة من إداريي ولاعبي النادي الأحمر.

وتلقى نادي المريخ، إفادة من قبل اتحاد الكرة السوداني، بأن الاتحاد الأفريقي، تسلم الاستئناف.

جاء تحرك المريخ القانوني، تجاه العقوبات بعد أسبوع من صدورها ومصادقة المكتب التنفيذي للكاف عليها.

كان الاتحاد الأفريقي، قرر إنزال عقوبات، في حق نادي المريخ، وبعض لاعبيه على خلفية أحداث مباراة الكوكب المراكشي، في بطولة الكونفيدرالية، حيث غرم المريخ 45 ألف دولار.

وقرَّرت لجنة العقوبات بالكاف، إيقاف اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف لستة أشهر، واللاعب علي جعفر لثلاثة أشهر، واللاعب أمير كمال لثلاثة أشهر أيضًا.

وتقرر إيقاف اللاعب كوفي لمباراتين، ومباراتين لمدرب الحراس، كما أوقعت عقوبة الإيقاف لعامين على الإداري حاتم محمد أحمد.
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصاد انطلاق الدور الثاني بالدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


أقيمت يومي الجمعة والسبت المباريات التسع في انطلاق الدور الثاني من بطولة دوري سوداني لكرة القدم موسم 2016، الأسبوع 19، والذي حفل بظاهرتين، الأولى هي الأهداف، والثانية خروج بعض الأندية بنتائج غير منطقية لعب الحظ فيها دورا كبيرا.

ونجحت 7 فرق في تحقيق الفوز هي: الهلال على الهلال كادُقُلي 5-2، والمريخ على مضيفه المريخ كوستي 4-2 والرابطة على الخرطوم الوطني 3-2 والأهلي شندي على الهلال الاُبَيَّض 2-0 والأمير البحراوي على الأمل عطبرة 1-0 وبذات النتيجة فاز الأهل الخرطوم على الهلال الفاشر، والمريخ الفاشر على مضيفه النيل شندي 4-2.

وتحقق التعادل في مباراتين: النسور مع الأهلي عطبرة 2-2 والمريخ نيالا مع ضيفه الأهلي مدني سلبيا.

المستفيدون من نتائج الفوز هم الهلال الذي عزز صدارته وحافظ على فارق النقاط التسع التي تفصله عن مطارده المريخ، الذي تخلص من الضغوط وحقق الفوز الأول على يد جهازه الفني الجديد.

كان الفوز اللافت أيضا من نصيب الأمير الوافد الجديد الذي نجح لأول مرة في التخلص من موقعه بذيل الترتيب وقفز 4 مراكز محتلا الترتيب 14 بالمشاركة مع الوافد الجديد النيل، وكوفئ فريق الأمير على إجتهاد مجلس إدارته الضخم في تأهيل الفريق بشكل جيد للدور الثاني من خلال معسكر مدته 3 أسابيع بدولة إريتريا.

وأما النتائج المفاجآة فكانت تلك التي حققها الرابطة على الخرطوم الوطني حيث لعب الحظ دورا كبيرا فيه، ففارق الإعداد بين الفريقين كان كبيرا، كما أن تعادل الأهلي عطبرة مع مضيفه 2-2 جانبه المنطق لأن النسور كعادته يعتبر من أفضل الفريق استعدادا، بينما كان يستحق الهلال الفاشر التعادل مع مضيفه الأهلي لأن فرصه في الوصول للمرمى كانت أخطر، وشخصيته الفنية كانت كذلك اقوى.

ولعبت الأرض ضد أصحابها كما في حالة النيل شندي الذي خسر من المريخ الفاشر، الوافد الجديد المريخ نيالا الذي فشل في الفوز بملعبه على الأهلي مدني.

ولأول مرة في تاريخ الممتاز السوداني، منذ نحو حوالي عقدين يتجاوز معدل الأهداف ال30 هدفا وتلك حقيقة برهنت عليها نتائج مباريات الأسبوع 19، حيث أحرزت الفرق 32 هدفا، وتسبب نتائج 4 مباريات فقط في رفع هذه النسبة وهي الهلال على الهلال كادقلي 7 أهداف المريخ ومريخ كوستي 6 أهداف، والنيل شندي والمريخ الفاشر 6 أهداف والخرطوم الوطني مع الرابطة 5 أهداف، وبلغ مجموع هذه الأهداف 22، هو أكثر من ثلثي المعدل المحرز من بقية المباريات الخمس المتبقية.

ومن بين تلك الأهداف برزت أهداف لن تسقطها ذاكرة مراقبي ومتابعي الممتاز السوداني، وهي هدف رمضان عجب في شباك مريخ كوستي الذي أحرزه من وضع هوائي، وهدف خالد الشعبية مهاجم النيل الذي أحرزه قبل مرور 20 ثانية من إنطلاق مباراة فريقه ضد المريخ الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الرياضة السوداني يصدر قرارا جديدا حول عمومية اتحاد الكرة

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أصدر وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي بالسودان، حيدر قُلُوكْما قراراً وزارياً جديدا اليوم الأحد، بتكوين لجنة لمتابعة قراره الوزاري رقم 12 الذي أصدره من قبل والخاص بإيقاف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية العادية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.

وعين القرار الوزاري الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي رئيساً وفي عضوية اللجنة محمد سر الختم مساعد رئيس اتحاد الكرة، سيد فتحي متولي رئيس إتحاد حلفا الجديدة، سيف الدين الطيب رئيس إتحاد الكاملين، بروفيسور محمد جلال محمد إداري سابق باتحاد الكرة والدكتور مدثر خيري خبير في قوانين الفيفا.

وحدد القرار مهام واختصاصات عمل اللجنة في توضيح مبررات تدخل الوزير لوقف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية المعنية المقررة في 30 تموز/يوليو لعام 2016 وكذلك إعداد الوثائق والمستندات المتعلقة بصدور القرار.

يذكر أن وزير والرياضة الرياضة السوداني كان قد أصدر من قبل قراراً بوقف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الكرة القدم لحين إشعار آخر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة يعتذر لعضو مجلس الإدارة حمد السيد والمجلس يدرس إلغاء قرار إيقافه خلال ساعات



نفّذ بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ الموقوف قراره بالاعتذار لمجلس الإدارة عن ما بدر منه من سلوك أدى لإيقافه من قبل المجلس عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق لمدة عام حيث قدم بكري اعتذاره لحمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس ادارة النادي والذي كان يعمل ضمن القطاع الرياضي بالنادي عندما احتد معه بكري المدينة حيث قبل حمد السيد اعتذار اللاعب لكن حمد السيد قال إن قبول قرار الاعتذار من مجلس الإدارة بيد المجلس الذي يتوقع أن يدرسه خلال ساعات ويحسم أمره إما بإلغاء قرار إيقاف اللاعب ومن ثم عودته للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة وإما برفض الاعتذار والتأمين على إيقاف اللاعب حتى نهاية الموسم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يفصل في خطاب بكري المدينة خلال ساعات 

يفصل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ممثلاً عبر لجنة التحقيق التي كونها للتحقيق مع بكري المدينة مهاجم الفريق الذي تم إيقافه مؤخراً لمدة عام يفصل المجلس في خطاب الاعتذار الذي تقدم به اللاعب وسلمه لرئيس النادي جمال الوالي واعتذر من خلاله لجماهير المريخ ومجلس الادارة عن ما بدر منه من تصرفات مؤخراً وقد حول جمال الوالي الخطاب للجنة التحقيق التي ينتظر أن تناقش خطاب الاعتذار وحيثيات الصلح الذي تم بين اللاعب وحمد السيد مضوي حتى تصدر اللجنة قرارها وتقوم برفعه لمجلس الإدارة، وتشير المتابعات إلى أن المجلس سيحسم في غضون 24 ساعة أمر عودة اللاعب بكري المدينة للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية وقبول الاعتذار الذي دفع به لمجلس الادارة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تية يشيد بتحضيرات المريخ ويطالب اللاعبين بالانتصار على الرابطة غداً

أشاد الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني للمريخ باللاعبين في حديثه المطول معهم أثناء المران الذي خضع له الفريق بإستاد كنانة استعداداً لمواجهة الرابطة كوستي غداً حيث أشاد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الفريق أمام الرهيب أمس الأول وشدّد برهان على أهمية أن يواصل الأحمر الأداء بنفس المستوى وأن يقدم أفضل مالديه في مباراة الرابطة حتى يعود المريخ للخرطوم بالعلامة الكاملة وطلب المدرب من اللاعبين أن يمضي مستوى الفريق نحو تصاعد سريع لأنه لا يمكن أن يقبل بأي عودة للوراء وتلقى برهان تأكيدات قاطعة من اللاعبين بالأداء بشراسة والقتال من أجل تقديم مستوى أفضل وكسب نقاط مباراة الرابطة حتى يحافظ الفريق على حظوظه في المنافسة على لقب النسخة الحالية من الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمين العام للمريخ: اتحاد الكرة حسم الأمر واختار الأحمر للمشاركة في البطولة العربية

أكد الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى الأمين العام لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ أن اتحاد الكرة حسم الجدل واختار المريخ للمشاركة في البطولة العربية وخاطب الاتحاد العربي بذلك مبيناً أن قرار الاتحاد كان هو القرار الصحيح لأنه بطل النسخة الأخيرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وامتدح الفريق عبد الله قرار اللاعب بكري المدينة بالاعتذار لمجلس الادارة وقال إن اللجنة المكلفة بالتحقيق مع اللاعب ستنظر في اعتذار بكري في غضون ساعات وبعد ذلك سترفع توصيتها لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأضاف: من وجهة نظري الشخصية أرى أن بكري أقدم على خطوة في الطريق الصحيح وهذه الخطوة أكدت مدى قدرة اللاعب في تقديم الكثير للأحمر في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوالي يعالج لاعب المريخ كوستي سالمية 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 تكفل رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي بعلاج لاعب المريخ كوستي الذي تعرض للاصابة بكسر في مباراة الفريقين و التي كسبها المريخ برباعية وكان اللاعب قد اجريت له عملية اولية من اجل علاج اللاعب لحين وصوله الخرطوم خلال الساعات القادمة على نفقة رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي و يجدر ذكره ان مدرب المريخ برهان تيه و محسن سيد و نجوم المريخ كانوا قد زاروا اللاعب و اطمئنوا على سلامته
*

----------


## الحريف

*صباح  الخير يا صفوة
ومشكور الاخ كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم معاذ ابومؤيد
من يخاطب من ومن يستمع لمن
وكتابتنا بعيدة عن هموم الكيان
نفايات ونفسيات اللوبي الازرق تجتاح المكان

سلام عليكم وربنا ييسر امرنا وامركم
سبحان الله اعمدتنا وصحفنا واعلم المريخ لاتعرف من يخاطب من ومن يتكلم مع من
هل الصحف تخاطب الادارة
ام الكتاب يخاطبوا الجمهور
ام الكاتب يخاطب اخيه الكاتب
والاغرب والامر من هذا وذاك كلها كتابات لن تخدم الكيان بشي
ناتي مثالا اليوم
الكل يتحدث عن سلمون واصابه سلمون
ولم يتقدم صحفي واحد لتقيم اداء سلمون هذا العام هل في انخفاض ام سلمون بتاع العام الفات!!!
اذا كانت الاجابة انخفاض بسبب الاصابة معناه الكلام عن الاصابة موجود ولاينفيه الا مكابر ام عن تحديد نوع اصاباته دا يعود للتقارير المرفقه وليس تكهنات!!!!
ناتي للجانب التاني صبيحة اي مباراة
كل الصحف شغالة اعادة لنفس المباراة والاستديو التحليلي في الاعمدة وعلي صفحات معظم الصحف من غير خبراء
تلاقي الاعمدة تتناول نفس المباراة الشاهدناها امس فلان جاب القون بالطريقه الفلانيه وفلان اكمل المباراة وفلان طلعوة ودخلوا فلان في الدقيقه الفرتكانية!!!!
السوال كاتب العمود او المقال بيخاطب في منو؟؟؟؟
كان جماهير ولا ادارة شاهدوا نفس المباراة من نفس المصدر والقناة الناقلة!!!
يعني اعادة لمباراة امس كتابيا
ونفس الاعلامي صاحب العمود لايمتلك اكثر من مهارات الاداري او الجمهور سوى قلمة الصحفي !!!
وشغال كتابة واعادة للمباراة مع تحليل فني ،،،
السؤال الكبير ماذا استفاد الجمهور والادارة وماذا استفاد الكيان من اعادة المباراة والاستديو التحليلي الخارق!!!!
الصحافه اسمها السلطة الرابعه
مش الاستديو التحليلي للقناة الرابعه!!!
اخوي الكاشف اقصد اخوي الكاتب
لن نستفيد من التحليل الفني او اعادة صياغة المباراة بفهمك
عايزين الحروف والحبر المكتوب دا يستفيد منوا الكيان او السودان
انتقد ارضية ملعب
انتقد اخراج المباراة
انتقد الحكام
انتقد ضعف الحضور
انتقد ناس الاسعاف
اعمل اشادة باطقم الحكام او اللاعبين
اعمل اشادة باضاءه الملعب او الاستاد
لكن تعيد لينا نفس المباراة مع نفس التقطيع في اللقطات عشان اللقطة الانقطعت دي برضوا في تلفزيونكم ماجات!!!!
ارحمونا يرحمكم الله
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونمشي لقدام خطوه
وين الكتاب البخاطبوا الجماهير لرفعه الكيان!!!
اين انتم من استئصال الشتل وتوعية المشجع للالتفاف !!
اين انتم من استنفار المشجع لدعم الكيان
اين انتم من ضعف الحضور الجماهيري والمناشدة لمساندة الكيان
اين انتم من القيل والقال والحملات المسعورة تجاه الكيان
هل قضيتنا الان بكري عاد ولاسلمون مصاب
هل دي قضايا الكيان
هل مسيرتنا ستتوقف في نفس المحطة طول العام!!!!
اين انتم من ترشيح لاعبين من مختلف البطولات
اين انتم من ترشيح مدربين من مختلف البطولات
هل من الافضل تحليل المباريات المحليه والكتابه عن نفس الموضوع مرات ومرات
منذ مطلع الاسبوع ونفس الخط ماذا قدمت كتاباتكم للكيان !!!!
وماذا استفاد المشجع المسكين غير انقسام بين هذا وذاك!!!!!
قضايا الكيان اكبر من توقف لاعب او رحيل لاعب او اصابة لاعب
اذا كنتم انتم الغدوة ومتمركزين في نفس النقطة من ايام
ماذا يفعل المشجع البسيط الذي احتار بين دعم الادارة والكيان اومجارة تلك الاقلام!!!!
افيقوا ياعالم الصحافة
فالتحليل الفني كل الجمهور الان يجيد فنه
والخلافات وصفحة اللاعبين الجمهور حافظها عن ظهر قلب
الاعلام هو وسيلة لكشف المستور ونقد الذات ودعم التفوق حتى يراها القارئ او المشجع ويحاول ان يتفادى الاخطاء ويذيد من الايجابيات،،،
انزلوا الي ارض الواقع وفكوها سيرة
وكل شخص يشوف مايخصه
الاداري اداري
واللاعب لاعب
والفني فني
والصحفي صحفي
لا تكن كالمفتاح الانجليزي تفتح اي صامولة
بعض الصواميل تحتاج الي
(يم يم)
رفعت الجلسة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
اخدموا الكيان باقلامكم ولاتكونوا خصم عليه
تطرقوا الي المفيد ودعونا من حجوه ام ضبيبنه
المريخ فريق بطولات وانجازات
لن يتوقف عند رحيل لاعب او اداري او اي شخص كان
عالجوا سلبيات الكيان وانتقدوا التقصير بمقال وليس كل يوم مقال عن نفس المشكلة
خليك كاتب مقال وليس عرضحال!!
الجمهور ينتظر منكم الكثير لدعم الكيان
الجمهور الان اصبح ملك السوشل ميديا ويعرف مايدور خلف الكواليس
ان كنتم تخاطبون الجمهور بصحفكم واعمدتكم فارتقوا قليلا الي مستوي فهمهم وادركاهم
والجمهور الان ذي جمهور ودمدني
يعرف الفنان من صاحب الموهبة والمتشربك في الفن
خاطبوهم بما يطلبه المستمعون
وكفاية اعادات للمباريات
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج نشجع وندعم ونتفرج
دعمنا سيتواصل
وتشجيعنا متواصل
وفرجتنا اصبحت في التناحر الحاصل بين الاقلام
وفرجتنا كل يوم تزداد مشاهدة للشتل الحاصل وتفرغ اعلامنا لقضايا من شغل الادارة وليس الكتاب!!!
يكفي عمود واحد عن القضية
يكفي تلميح
وممكن تختصر رايك نهاية المقال
ادعموا القرارات الادارية او انتقدوهم بالادلة
وخلونا من كلام العلاقات
ياتسامد الادارة وانت تعلم انهم صاحبين حجه ومستنداات
او تنتقد الادارة وتكون بحوزتك دليل ومقارعة بالارقام والمستندات ايضا
كلام العواطف والمجاملات حتتعب اصبعك بالكتابة فقط
وكتابة لكتابة
حركوا الجمهور دا واسعلوا النفرات
وعشان كدة
نقول
النفرة القادمة ياقروبات
الزمان ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦/ظ¨/ظ،ظ 
المكان نادي المريخ
تحت شعار بنفرتنا نسدد غرامتنا
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
الشتل الحائم والفبركة الحاصلة
عبارة عن مخلفات اللوبي الازرق يحاولون زراعتها في ارض المريخ الطاهرة
نفايات ونفسيات اللوبي الازرق يحاولون بشتى السبل نقلها الي ارضنا
وللاسف اصبحنا نتقبل الشتل المستورد ونسقيه بايدينا ونحاول نقل الشتول من ارض الي ارض
يبعدون الضغط النفسي عن لاعبينهم وجماهيرهم
ويزرعونه عندنا حتي يشغلونا وذيادة ضغط علي ادارتنا
الادارة الحالية تمثل بعبع لهم حاولوا محاربتها قبل استلامها
مشكلتنا زاكرتنا كالاسماك ننسي بسرعة
هم من حاولوا مع الوزير
هم من شغلوا الراي العام باموال الولايه
هم من ارادوا التشكيك في شخص الوالي
هم من اعلنوا الجهاد علي التسيير الحالية
هم من ساندوا التسيير السابقه علي صفحات صحفهم
هم من كانوا يهللون ليل ومصباح عن فقر نادي المريخ
الخلاصة
هم من يزرعون الان في الاخبار المفبركة
وهم من يتكلمون بلسان بعض الاداريين لزرع الفتنه
وخلاصة الخلاصة
هم لايريدون بالمريخ خيرا لشعورهم بالدونية من كل جميل في عالم المريخ
رفعت الجلسة الثانية
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
نبارك الي عضو القروبات النشط الاخ الصحاف قدوم المولود وجعله الله زخرا لابيه ووطنة السودان وبلدة المريخ
ونرسل التعازي لعضو قروبات المريخ احمد عمسيب في وفاة شقيقة ربنا يتقبله قبولا حسن وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
رسالة خاصة الي ادارة المريخ وصحافة المريخ وجماهير المارد الاحمر
تابعوا بطولات الكاف فيها من المواهب مايدعم خطوط المريخ
واهم شي في البطولة هذا العام ظهور مواهب صغار في السن
تابعوها ولن تندموا ولن تتوقف محطتنا في ذهاب لاعب او بقاءه
وصن داونز خير مثال
تابعوهم وستجدون ضالتكم في هذه الفرق،،،،
كل زول فينا لو قام بدوره المنوط بيه لن يتوقف قطارنا في المحطات والسندات الصغيرة،،،،
القصة ماقصة بطولة القصة عشق لكيان ونادي منذ الطفولة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق طبي
لا تسرف في استخدام المضادات الحيوية و خصوصا في حالات البرد و الزكام فقد ثبت علميا أن معظم أسباب الزكام و البرد فيروسية و ليست بكتيرية و هذا معناه عدم وجود تأثير للمضادات الحيوية في تحسين الحالة و لكن يبقى تأثيرها الغير مرغوب في قتل البكتريا النافعة الموجودة بشكل طبيعي في أجسامنا
وربنا ينعم عليكم بالصحة والعافية
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق توعويâ€¬âپ©
‏
أعط محروما وأطعم جائعا واسق ظامئا وأرشد تائها فإنها صدقة لك
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط بصوت مسموع***
==================

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ: سنستلم خطاب اعتمادنا رسميا في البطولة العربية خلال ساعات 
 
 
 اشار نادي المريخ انه سيستلم خطاب اعتماده رسميا للمشاركة في البطولة  العربية في نسختها القادمة خلال ساعات بعد موافقة الاتحاد العربي باعتماد  النادي الاحمر لاعتباره بطل آخر نسخة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز حسب تأكيدات  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تيه: إعتذار بكري المدينة اكد احترافيته وحرصه على مصلحة المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اشاد الكابتن برهان تيه باللاعب بكري المدينة وخطوته الجريئة في الاعتذار عما بدر منه و قال : الاعتذار يعني قمة الاحترافية و الحرص على مصلحة المريخ وقال ان اللاعب كبر في نظر زملائئه اللاعبين بالمبادرة بخطاب اعتذار و حرصه على اللحاق بمباريات الفريق و القتال مع زملائه اللاعبين من اجل الكيان و قال ان اللاعب بكري المدينة كشف عن اصالة معدنه و حب للشعار وتمنىان يجد القبول من مجلس الادارة 

*

----------


## الحريف

*صيحة
موسي مصطفي 

المريخ يحيل ليالي كناة الي جمال

حلت البركة هذه الايام بكنانة بعد ان زارها المريخ و انعش اسواقها وحركتها و جعل الجمال في كل مكان حيث لا حديث هذه الايام بكنانة الا عن المريخ سيد افريقيا و نجومه جمال سالم وضفر و صلاح نمر و رمضان عجب ومصعب عمر وسمس الفلاح و الظاهرة الوك اكيج و الفنان محمد الرشيد والقادم بقوة الصاروخ وسرعته صابر عطرون 
كنانة اصبحت هذه الايام اجمل مدن السودان لان الشعار الاحمر و الاصفر يزين شوارعها في كل مكان 
بالامس سجل نفر كريم من ابناء المريخ بكوستي وكنانة بقيادة بلل حماد و بشير محمد ادم رفقة الصديق فضل الله محمد على لمعسكر المريخ و تحدثوا مع لاعبي المريخ ورئيس البعثة عبد الصمد محمد عثمان 
جماهير المريخ لم تقصر وهي تدعم لاعبي المريخ معنويا و تهتف باسم حتى في التدريبات مما اسهم في نجاح معسكر كنانة
معسكرات الولايات افضل بكثير من السفر الى خارج السودان لانها توفر الاعداد النفسي و هو عامل مهم جدا 
المريخ حقف فائدة كبيرة من معسكر كنانة و سيكون مرده ايجابا في مباريات المريخ المفبلة
نشكر دكتور كبيدة و فضل المولي محمد على و كل ابناء المريخ بكنانة و الذين وفروا سبل النجاح لمعسكر المربخ بكنانة
متفرقات
الرابطة كوستي حقق فوزا كاسحا على الخرطوم الوطني وظفر بالنقاط الثلاث
الرابطة خطير جدا و لكن على الرابطة ان تعلم ان المريخ لحمه مر و هو ليس بالخرطوم و بملك قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة بكوستي
ندرك ايضا ان الرابطة كوستي تملك مدربا كبيرا و طموحا و لكن ذلك لا يعني ان الفوز سيكوت من نصيبها فالمريخ قادر على الخروج غانما بنقاط المباراة
فوائد جمة حققتها مباراة المريخ و الرهيب ابرزها الموهبة المريخية محمد الرشيد وعودة الحارس المعز للمشاركة وجاهزيته لقادم المباريات بجانب مواصلة صلاح نمر لتألقه اللافت للانظار بجانب عودة رمضان لمعانقة الشباك
عودة اللاعب حماد بكري للمشاركة مع المريخ في المباريات المقبلة ستمنح وسط المريخ القوة و اضافة حفيقية فهو يذكرنا بلاعب المريخ الاسبق متوكل احيمر حيث يمتاز بالرشاقة و القوة و عودته ستعطي برهان خيارات افضل دعما لاسلحته التي تدعم الفريق لتنفيذ سياساته الفنيه 
ندرك ان النقص يضرب المريخ و لكنه سيدعم فرص بقية اللاعبين للحصول على فرص الابداع مع المريخ
اشادة مدرب عام المريخ باداؤ اللاعبين ضد الرهيب سيكون له مرده الايجابي في نفوس اللاعبين و سيخلق نوعا من التنافس من اجل اللعب خلال الفترة المقبلة
محسن سيد قال ان المشاركة ستكون للاعب الجادو المنضبط و في اعتقادي ان هذا الحديث سيكون له مردا ايجابيا خلال المباريات المقبلة
محسن مدرب كبير و يعرف كيف يجهز لاعبيه للمباريات وهو يلعب دور المعالج النفسي و هو ما كان ينقص المريخ
اما المدرب برهام تيه فهو شاطر و درس نجوم المريخ جيدا وفي اعتقاد انه الانسب للمريخ و على الجماهير ان تدعمه 
برهان مدرب مشروع يجب الحفاظ عليه ودعمه مهما كانت النتائج
اخيرا 
انصار المريخ بالنيل الابيض طوقوا البعثة بالحب النبيل و التشجيع المثالي و الحب الذي ليس له ثمن 
شكرا بلل حماد و رفاقه و فضل المولي و نامل ان يسعدكم المريخ ضد الرابطة و يتوج جهودكم بانتصار عريض يسعد الانصار و يفرح المحبين
اخيرا جدا
رحلة النيل الابيض كشفت عن مواهب مستقبلية وقاعدة لا يستهان بها من جماهير المريخ
لو كنت مكان مجلس المريخ لقررت اقامة كل معسكرات المريخ بكنانة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا..المريخ تسلم خطاب المشاركة في البطولة العربية  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تسلم المريخ و بصورة رسمية يوم امس خطاب المشاركة  في بطولة العالم العربية و التي تلعب في مصر و كان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم قد طلب من الاتحاد العربي منحه فرصة ثانية من اجل ادخال الهلال  للمشاركة في البطولة و التي خصصت لها جوائئز ضخمة هذا الموسم تصل الى 6  مليون دولار

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير 
 إحترم شعبه.. فذاد الشعب عنه بالمُهج


* لأنه إحترم شعبه إبتداء فدخل (إليه) بالدرب العديل – وليس عليه- عبر ممارسة ديمقراطية حقة غير مشبوهة لا فيها (طق) ولا (شق) مُقدماً السبت، فوجد الأحد أرواحاً مبذولة في الشوارع وصدوراً عارية تذود الدبابات والراجمات عن قصره فألهمنا الدرس تلو الدرس هو، وشعبه الأبي.
* إنه رجب طيب أردوغان الرئيس التركي والناجي بأمر الجماهير من مقصلة الجيش الذي تحفّز للإجهاز على تراث الأمة، وثروتها المُتمثّلة في الديمقراطية الناضرة الجميلة.
* عندما تحسس بعضاً من العسكر مسدساتهم ونصبوا فوهات بنادقهم ورشاشاتهم ورجسهم للقضاء على خيار الشعب، تحسس رجب طيب أردوغان مشاعر شعبه فوجد فيها الكثير من الحب والتقدير الذي يجعل التقدُّم من أجله أمراً ميسوراً على القلوب.
* دروساً شتى وعبراً مستفادة قدّمها لنا الشعب التركي ورئيسه المحروس بالجماهير بعد أن تمكّن الأول من دحر فلول العسّكر الذي تأهب بدم بارد لوأد الديمقراطية.
* الدرس الأول: يعلم الرئيس ويثق أن لديه رصيدٌ وافرٌ من المحبة لدى الشعب فإستغاث به، فأغاثه.
* الدرس الثاني: أن العسكر لا يحمل في جعبته خيراً فكان خيار الحيلولة دونه ومقاعد الحكم هدفاً للشعب لا يمكن التنازل عنه ولو أعمل فيهم الجيش دباباته البغيضة.
* الدرس الثالث: أن الديمقراطية مكتسباً ثميناً يستحق تضحية الرجال والنساء.. أو ترق كل الدماء.
* الدرس الرابع: أن الجيش – نفسه- فيه بعض من أخلاق لأنه إحترم إرادة الشعب فسحب نفسه وتجنّب الصدام، وإزهاق مزيداً من أرواح الأبرياء.
* والدرس الرابع – هذا- قدمه من قبل الفريق ابراهيم عبود عندما إحترم إرادة الجماهير وأعلن تسليم السلطة ولم يقاوم، أو يستخدم القوة المُفرطة في مواجهة شعبه فكتب النجاح لثورة 1964.
* بالمناسبة لي قراءة مختلفة لثورة إكتوبر 1964، فكل الناس تنظر إليها على أنها فعل جماهيري بحت، ولكني أقول لولا رحمة الرئيس بشعبه لقتلهم جميعاً ودونكم ما يحدث في سوريا الآن.
* في سوريا خرج الشعب فتأبط الرئيس بندقية وخلف دماراً في الأرض، ومآسٍ في النفوس لا تُحمى.
* رجب أردوغان إحترم شعبه، طوّر بنياته الأساسية، وأقام دولة العدل، فذاد عنه الشعب بالمُهج، وتقهقرت البنادق أمام العُزّل من الرجال والنساء.
* أحد نواب برلماننا في السابق قال: (والله الديمقراطية دي لو شاله كلب ما نقول ليهو جر).
* نرجع لي كورتنا.
* رغم تسمية ممثل السودان في البطولة العربية – المريخ- إلا أن مجلس الهلال يصر على مجانبة الصواب.
* إدّعى عماد الطيب أن المشاركة من حق الهلال لأن الإتحاد العربي حدد شروط المشاركة لأبطال دوري 2016.
* عماد يعرف أن بطولة 2016 لم تنته بعد ولكنه يرجو أن يتم الاختيار من نصف دوري!.
* مؤسف أن يخرج هذا المُقترح من نادٍ كبيرٍ كالهلال وهو أمر يدعو للحيرة والاستغراب.
* يظن الهلالاب أن تقدّمهم في ترتيب منافسة هذا العام يعني حسم الدوري وهو إدعاء لا يسنده منطق.
* ماذا لو شارك الهلال في البطولة العربية على إعتبار أنه بطل لدوري لم يكتمل ثم إنقلبت الموازين بعد ذلك لمصلحة المريخ؟.
* بغض النظر عن من هو الفائز في دوري 2015 تبقى المشاركة في أي بطولة خارجية في 2016 من حق بطل المنافسة السابقة وإن لم يقبل الاتحاد العربي فلا مناص من الإعتذار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطوط حمراء
احمد محمد صالح 
 محمد الرشيد النجم الجديد

* تألق الوافد الجديد محمد الرشيد مع المريخ منذ إنضمامه في التكميلية
وبدء رحلة التألق مبكرا منذ فترة الأعداد والمباريات الودية والرسمية ولكن سطع نجمه بشكل بارز في مباراة السبت أمام الرهيب عندما قدم أداءا رائعا للغاية رجح به كفة الزعيم علي الرهيب طيلة فترة المباراة ليفوز المريخ بالمباراة نتيجة واداء .
وبدء تألقه الحقيقي في المباراة عندما توغل بالكرة داخل المنطقة المحرمة للخصم ولم يجد مدافعي الرهيب طريقة لإيقافه سوي العرقله ليحصل منها الفريق علي ركلة جزاء ترجمها كوفي لهدف أول فك بها طلاسم المباراة بعد ان كانت صعبة في بدايتها

* تألق الثنائي محمد الرشيد وابراهيم جعفر في وسط الميدان جعلنا لا نحس بغياب علاء وجابسون في مباراة الرهيب بفضل تمركزهما الجيد والضغط العالي علي حامل الكرة وعدم ترك مساحات للخصم وكذلك سرعتهما في الربط بين الهجوم والدفاع

* تألق محمد الرشيد أعطت التوازن لخط وسط الفريق التي تاهت تماما منذ غياب الثنائي المتمرس في خانه الإرتكاز وظهر ذلك في مباراة القمة و هلال الجبال عندما كانت نقطة ضعف الفريق ولكن الآن لا خوف علي وسط المريخ بعد ميلاد النجم الجديد محمد الرشيد ليكون بجوار المتألق الأخر أبراهيم جعفر وبكري حماد الذي ننتظر تألقه في مباراة الذئاب

* أكثر ما أعجبني في محمد الرشيد هو طريقة لعبه السهل الممتنع ( يعني سلم وأستلم أول بأول ) بعيدا عن التعقيد والتنظير والبطء والفلسفة والثقة الزائدة الذي أشتهر بها لاعبي هذه الخانة الحساسة و التي كلفتنا أخطائهم الكثير

* أستحق محمد الرشيد نجومية المباراة بدون منازع بعد ان قدم مستوي مميز للغاية دخل به قلوب الصفوة من أوسع أبوابه
و أتوقع ان يواصل في حصد المزيد من الجوائز اذا واصل في نفس الأداء

* مباراة الرهيب شهدت دخول عناصر جديدة لتشكيلة الفريق وكان لذلك أثرا إيجابيا علي أداء الفريق و كان الفوز مسحوبا بأداء أستمتع بها صفوة بحر أبيض الأوفياء
بعد ان سئمنا من تكرار نفس الأخطاء و تجريب المجربين

* أخيرا عرف تيه كيف يختار العناصر والطريقة الذي يلعب بها في الولايات فكانت النتيجة أربعة أهداف لم يسجلها المريخ خارج الديار منذ سنين .

أثبت علي كدا يا تيه وكفاية مجاملات وتنظير قصمتا ظهر الفريق

* للحروف بقايا *

* مباراة الرهيب أعادت الثقة للاعبي الفريق و أتوقع ان يقدموا أداءا قويا في مباراة الذئاب يوم غدا
* فضلا مخرج النيلين لا تعيد لنا اللقطات حتي لا نتحرم من مشاهدة اللايف طالما لم تستطيع إعادتها بطريقة محترفة لا تضر بالمشاهدة
* مفاوضات الوصيف لجابسون لو ثبت صحتها ستحرك المياه الراكدة في المريخ وسيتحرك الأدارة النائمة لإستعادته في أسرع وقت
شكرا رفاق فطومة سنة أولي أدارة
* في حد عارف ركلة جزاء الهلال امام هلال الجبال رقم كم في الدوري هذا العام
مع العلم بأن خط هجوم الهلال لا يضم ال MBC كريس و بيل و موراتا أنما يضم عواجيز لا يستطيعون الركض بدون فيتمينات
* أين أختفوا من صدعونا بأحقية مشاركة الهلال في البطولة العربية ؟
ما كان من بدري أحسن وسلفا عارفين أنو أبطال جيم أحق بالمشاركة من الهلال
* ما يخطه الأستاذ محمد سعيد كامل عن المريخ يدعو للإستغراب فالكاتب لا يعجبه فوز المريخ او هزيمته و لا ندري اي نتيجة يريد
* إعتزار العقرب ستقبل بأذن الله لمعرفة الجميع ان بكري لا يشبه علاء وترتر ليجد معهما نفس العقاب
* حروف أخيرة *
عودة جابسون مسئولية جماعية فشدوا الهمة

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*و كان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم قد طلب من الاتحاد العربي منحه فرصة ثانية من اجل ادخال الهلال  للمشاركة في البطولة
اتحادنا ده ما بيخجل .. الدول كلها ممثله بفريق واحد لكل دولة .. لو كان الهلال هو البطل كان الاتحاد سيطلب منحه فرصة ثانية للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يحدد المريخ ممثلا للسودان و يلتمس اضافة الهلال::


سمى اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني â€«المريخâ€¬ ممثلاً للسودان فى â€«البطولة_العربية_للانديةâ€¬ و التى حدد الاتحاد العربي احقية المشاركة فيها بالفوز ببطولة الدوري موسم 2015 و بناءاً عليه جاءت تسمية المريخ ، هذا و تفيد متابعات الزاوية ان اتحاد الكرة بعث بخطاب اخر يلتمس من الاتحاد العربي اضافة وصيف الأحمر فى ممتاز 2015 للطولة التى ستنطلق فى سبتمبر المقبل وان مشاركة الهلال ستكون مرهونة باعتذار احدي الدول عن المشاركة ، او قد يقوم الاتحاد العربي بإشراك الازرق فى الدور الاول الذي سيقام فى جيبوتي و يجمع اندية من جيبوتي و الصومال و موريتانيا والتى سيتاهل نادي واحد منها للدور الثاني .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدريب ساخن للمريخ بكنانة وعودة قوية لبخيت خميس

ديربي سبورت : كوستي
أجرى فريق الكرة المريخ مرانا ساخنا عصر اليوم الأحد باستاد كنانة  استعدادا لمباراته القادمة امام الرابطة باستاد كوستي عصر بعد غد الثلاثاء  وقرر الجهاز الفني اراحة اللاعبين الذين شاركوا امام الرهيب امس في  المباراة التي كسبها المريخ باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين وشهد التمرين عودة  نجم رواق الفرقة الحمراء الأيسر بخيت خميس كما عاد للمشاركة الحارس  اليوغندي جمال سالم وسيختتم الفريق إعداده بتمرين خفيف عصر غد يضع فيه  برهان تية ومعاونوه آخر اللمسات الفنية على الفرقة الحمراء وتسمية التشكيلة  التي ستخوض اللقاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهدها منزل جمال الوالي
بكري المدينة يعتذر للجميع ويطوي صفحة الخلاف مع حمد السيد

شهدت قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة تطورا سريعا وتقدم اللاعب باعتذاره مجددا لكل جماهير المريخ الوفيه عن التصرف الذي بدر منه وتمنى ان تتقبل الجماهير الحمراء اعتذاره
وشهدت دار جمال الوالي لقاء بين اللاعب وقيادات المجلس بحضور رئيس النادي وعوض رمرم امين المال وحمد السيد مضوي عضو المجلس وامير كمال قائد الفريق
وتحدث اللاعب في بداية الجلسة وقدم اعتذاره مجددا لكل اعضاء مجلس ادارة المريخ وللجنة التحقيق على عدم مثوله امامها كما اعتذر لزملائه اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وكل جماهير
ومن ثم انعقدت جلسة صلح خاصة بين بكري وحمد السيد في غرفة مغلقه اخرج فيها الثنائي الهواء الساخن وتحدثا بالكثير من الوضوح وبعد ذلك بادر بكري بتقديم اعتذاره لحمد ودخل الثنائي في عناق واعلنا طي صفحة الخلاف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أهلي الخرطوم يقترب من إكمال اتفاقه مع مازدا 
 
 



أوضح عادل مكي نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي أهلي الخرطوم أن ناديه  اقترب من إكمال اتفاقه مع الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني لصقور  الجديان ليتولى تدريب الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة مبيناً أن هناك بعض  التفاصيل الصغيرة تحت طاولة المجلس ومازدا حتى يكتمل الاتفاق بصورة نهائية  بتولي مدرب صقور الجديان للفرسان في المرحلة المقبلة، وأبدى عادل مكي رضاءه  عن المستوى الذي ظهر به الفريق في مباراة أمس الأول أمام هلال الفاشر  والتي كسبها بهدف مبيناً أن الأهلي استحق الانتصار والحصول على النقاط بعد  أن فرض أسلوبه على منافسه طوال زمن المباراة، وذكر عادل أن الأهلي انتظم في  معسكره المقفول استعداداً لمواجهة مريخ الفاشر يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء في  الجولة الثانية من القسم الثاني للدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات بالابطال الافريقي : ــ

المجموعة الاولى :

زيسكو يونايتد - زامبيا  3  أسيك ميموزا - ساحل العاج 1

الأهلي - مصر 0  الوداد المغربي 0

المجموعة الثانية :

الزمالك المصري 1 ماميلودي صن داونز - جنوب أفريقيا 2

ترتيب المجموعتين بعد نهاية الجولة الثالثة :




مباريات الجولة الرابعة :

المجموعة الاولى :

الأربعاء 27 يوليو 

الوداد المغربي ×  الأهلي - مصر 
أسيك ميموزا - ساحل العاج  × زيسكو يونايتد - زامبيا 

المجموعة الثانية :

ماميلودي صن داونز - جنوب أفريقيا × الزمالك المصري 

*** الغيت مباريات وفاق سطيف بسبب استبعاده من البطولة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات بالكونفدرالية الافريقية : ــ

المجموعة الاولى :

يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا 1 ميدياما - غانا 1

مولودية بجاية - الجزائر 0 مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو 0

المجموعة الثانية :

الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب 1  الفتح الرباطي - المغرب 3

النجم الساحلي - تونس 3  الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا  0


ترتيب المجموعتين بعد نهاية الجولة الثالثة :




مباريات الجولة الرابعة :

المجموعة الاولى :

الثلاثاء 26 يوليو 

ميدياما - غانا  × يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا 

الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا   × النجم الساحلي - تونس 

الأربعاء 27 يوليو 

المجموعة الثانية :

الفتح الرباطي - المغرب  × الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب  

مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو  × مولودية بجاية - الجزائر 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
نجاح اللاعبين الشباب والأخذ بالأسباب

×قد نختلف أو نتفق حول أمكانيات لاعبي المريخ الشباب الموجودين حالياً بكشف الفريق، ممن دفعتهم الظروف إلى خضم المنافسة دون أي استعداد خلال معسكر تحضيري أو فترة انسجام، رغم حداثة تجربتهم في أندية القمة؛ لكن رغم كل ذلك فأن المعروف للجميع تميز الأسماء الشابة فنياً قبل التوقيع في دفتر الاحتياجات الحمراء خلال التسجيلات الماضية ، الأمر الذي يجعلهم في حكم التميز حال تمت مقارنتهم ببقية اللاعبين في الدوري ممن لم يجدو فرصة اللعب للقمة السودانية، ما يفيد بإمكانية تفوق المريخ على أي فريق متى ما تحلى اللاعبون بالروح القتالية والعمل الجماعي والتركيز أمام مرمى الخصم والتقليل من الاخطاء الكارثية.

×المريخ نجح في التفوق على مريخ كوستي في الجوانب المهارية ونجح في كشف دفاعاته أكثر من مرة ووصل إلى شباكه أربعة مرات، بجانب ظهور لاعبيه الشباب بثقة وروح قتالية كفلت لهم الإشادة الواسعة من المجتمع المريخي، رغم قلة الخبرة وحداثة التجربة ورغم عدم خضوع المريخ لمعسكر تحضيري اسعافي كان سيساهم في تسريع عمليه الانسجام خلال الفترة التي شهدت توقف المنافسة، وحال نجح اللاعبون الشباب في الخروج من مطب الرابطة مع تقديم اداء مميز فالأحمر يمكنه استغلال الروح المعنوية والخروج من الولايات بست نقاط خلال أربعة أيام في الظهور بمظهر مشرف خلال الدورة الثانية للممتاز ومواصلة الضغط على المتصدر وامكانية اللحاق به فيما بعد.

×الثقة والدعم المعنوي مع التشجيع للازم من قبل الانصار مع تكرار الانتصارات عوامل يحتاج إليها كل اللاعبين الشباب ، إذ تمثل هذه الظروف دافعاً للإجادة والتطور والوصول فيما بعد إلى مراحل الثبات الفنية، ونجد أن المدرب برهان كان ناجحاً في صناعة الشباب خلال مسيرته الفنية في الدوري الممتاز، ويكفي مثالاً أن الأهلي عطبرة ظهر بشكل أكثر من جيد ونتائج ممتازة خلال فترة إشراف برهان التدريبية، حيث لم يكن يعتمد على لاعب معروف غير بدر الدين قلق ورغم ذلك قدم مباريات ممتازة أمام المريخ والهلال وقدم وجوه جديدة للدوري الممتاز والمنتخب الوطني ووصل إلى المركز الثالث في المنافسة بمستوى ثابت وشكل فني مختلف، ما يوضح أن المدرب برهان يمكنه أن يكسب الرهان.

في القائم

×الشفافية لازلت تؤثر على مستقبل المريخ وعلى الإدارة العودة إلى سكة الاحتراف من خلال تقديم الحقائق بصورة صريحة وعاجلة حتى لا يتم تبادل الاتهامات بصحة الاخبار المتعلقة بالشأن المريخي.

×قبل شهر أو أكثر فتح الزميل حسن بشير ملف اصابة جابسون ولم يتحرك مجلس المريخ ولم يبدِ أي اهتمام بعلاج اللاعب أو متابعة حالته أو الرد بصورة رسمية واضحة من خلال مؤتمر صحفي.

×أستغرب حقيقة للهجوم على الزميل مزمل ابو القاسم في قضية جابسون إذ انه لم يأتي بشيء من بنات أفكاره وذكر المصادر التي أطلعته على التفاصيل خلال مقاله حول قضية جابسون.

×إضافة إلى حقه الأصيل في التعبير عن رأييه الشخصي فيما يتعلق باستمرارية جابسون من عدمها رغم أن الرأي الأول والأخير يجب أن يكون للكادر الفني والطبي بالمريخ.

×أيضاً نلوم البعض على مهاجمة (صحيفة الجوهرة) والزميل الطيب على فرح الذي أجتهد وأتصل بالنيجيري جابسون لتوضيح الحقائق والذي ذكر خلاله النيجيري حاجته للمال وعدم تمرده وكشف عن مفاجأة كبيرة حين قال بانه غير مصاب وباستطاعته الركض ونقول أن الاجتهاد الصحفي حق مكفول للجميع.

×كذلك اجتهد الزميل الحبيب محمود الدرديري واتصل هاتفياً بالدكتور جار النبي والدكتور احمد النعيم وأوضح أن اللاعب يمكنه العودة للممارسة نشاطه بعد العملية بصورة طبيعية حتى ولو كانت إصابته خطيرة، رغم أن الدكتور جار النبي وضع أكثر من علامة استفهام خلال اختلاف بعض اقواله لـ(صحيفة الصدى) عن ما ذكره للدرديري خلال الهاتف.

×مجلس المريخ هو الملام الأول والأخير في قضية جابسون إذ أنه تكتم على حجم الاصابة ولم يوضح الحقائق عبر مؤتمر صحفي مثلما يحدث في مثلما تجري العادة.

×الشفافية والاحترافية تقتضي التعامل بنهج واضح خلاف لما يحدث في الإدارة حالياً.

×نتنمنى من الزميل العزيز مزمل ابو القاسم بحكم منصبه في المجلس أن يسعى لتكوين موقع المريخ الرسمي على الانترنت بصورة تليق بالنادي مع ضروره مده من قبل الإدارة بأفضل المصممين ومنشئي المحتوى ومتخصصي الميديا حتى يصير واجهة للمريخ.

×ننتظر ايضاً أن تكون للمريخ صفحة بالفيسبوك تليق بالنادي، صفحة تكون مرتبطة بالموقع على غرار صفحة الزمالك والأهلي المصري، وعلى الادارة تفهم أهمية الموقع الاسفيري.

×الموقع يحتاج إلى كادر مميز ومصممين ومتابعة دائمة مع نشر الأهداف والميديا بصورة تليق بالنادي الكبير.

×الأخ مزمل كان من أكثر المطالبين بأن يكون لدى المريخ موقع الكتروني يليق به ، ونعتقد أن التنسيق الإعلامي يضعه في المكان الصحيح للاشراف على المشروع المذكور بصورة احترافية.

×الموقع الرسمي سيغني المريخ عن الاجتهادات وشتل الاخبار وهي ظاهرة انتشرت كثيراً على الانترنت، كما يوفر دخلا مالياً خلال الاعلان ويوفر للمريخ وجهة على العالم.

×يمكن كذلك دفع رواتب العاملين بالموقع من خلال الإعلانات إذ أن المريخ فريق كبير ما يفيد بان عدد زوار الموقع سيجذبون المعلنين دون أدنى شك.

شبك خارجي

# الإدارة احتراف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقف جابسون سالمون.. ماذا هناك يا لجنة التسيير؟!

â€«السبقâ€¬ | تقرير إخباري | حسام حامد

لا حديث يدور هذه الأيام بين افراد المجتمع المريخي سوى عن أزمة لاعب الوسط النيجيري جابسون سالمون، اللاعب الذي تعرض لإصابة في الموسم الماضي وتكررت خلال الموسم الحالي، تعرض على إثرها النيجيري إلى عملية جراحية بالمستشفى الدولي، وسافر كذلك إلى الإمارات المتحدة بغية التعافي والعودة إلى الركض في المستطيل الأخضر؛ لكن عاودته الآلام وتوقف عن الإرسال، وغادر إلى بلاده الأم ولم يعد حتى الآن؛ مجلس المريخ ممثلاً في شخص النائب الأول عبد الصمد ذكر أن اللاعب النيجيري لم يوف بالتزامه تجاه الإدارة، بالعودة إلى الخرطوم ، بالتالي بحث أمكانية علاجه ، كما ذكر المجلس ممثلاً في الأمين المالي عوض رمرم أنهم في الإدارة لم يتعاملوا بتعسف في موقف النيجيري، بل على العكس طالبوه بالعودة إلى البلاد، في المقابل طالب اللاعب بالمال لتسيير بعض النفقات الخاصة، وحل بعض المشكلات الأسرية، على حد تعبيره، قبل التوجه إلى الخرطوم؛ لكن ذلك الأمر الذي لم يتحقق، إذ أن المجلس اشترط بشهادة عبد الصمد وعوض رمرم إلى الصحف الصادرة خلال الأيام الماضية - اشترط - عودة لاعب المحور النيجيري إلى البلاد، حتى يتم تسليمه بقية مستحقاته المالية، ولا يعلم أحد ماهية الأسباب التي جلعت المجلس يشترط عودة اللاعب ، رغم أن الأخير طالب بجزء من حقوقه حتى تتسنى له العودة إلى السودان، ومن ثم بحث أمر علاجه فيما بعد.
من جهة أخرى ذكر الصحفي مزمل أبو القاسم في زاويته (كبد الحقيقة) بعض التفاصيل المتعلقة بأزمة اللاعب، وقال أن النيجيري لم يعد صالحاً للمواصلة في كرة القدم بحكم خطورة الإصابة، وقال إن إصابته خطيرة وتستدي العلاج في ألمانيا دونا عن سائر البلاد، حسب رأي المصادر التي استند عليها، واضاف أن المريخ طالب من وكيل اللاعب النيجيري ابوبكر مصطفى العودة إلى السودان، ومن ثم صرف حقوقه، لكن اللاعب تمسك بدفع المال قبل التوجه إلى العاصمة السودانية؛ تلك التداعيات والاقوال والاجتهادات التي تنتشر هنا وهناك، جعلت باب التكهنات مفتوحاً على مصراعيه، إذ أن المجتمع المريخي غير مقتنع لما يحدث في ملف جابسون سلمون المصحوب بالضبابية ، والتي فتحت هي الأخرى باب النقاش على مصراعيه فهل يوضح مجلس المريخ تفاصيل القضية عبر مؤتمر صحفي يعقده رفقة وكيل اللاعبين ابوبكر مصطفى مثلما يحدث في العالم الكروي من حولنا أم يستمر بذات الطريقة ويضع الشكوك هي المتحكم في القضية التي حولها الإعلام إلى قضية رأي عام.
الجدير بالذكر أن الصحفي محمود الدرديري حسب ما جاء في مقاله المقروء (حائط صد) قد اتصل هاتفياً بالطبيب المعروف جار النبي المتواجد بمدينة مدني، والذي كان مشرفاً على تأهيل النيجري عقب تعرضه إلى العملية الجراحية، وقال أن جار النبي نفى علمه عبر الهاتف بأيٍ من الحديث الرائج عن موقف اللاعب مع المريخ، ولم ينظر في تقرير الطبيب الذي كتبه الطبيب السعودي سالم الزهراني الذي إذ أن النظر في تقرير الطبيب حق مكفول للجهاز الطبي بفريق المريخ - فقط - على حد قوله؛ فيما ذكر طبيب المريخ السابق احمد النعيم في مجمل حديثه للدرديري وحديثه أن اللاعب يمكنه العودة إلى ممارسة الكرة والعملية ليست بتلك الخطورة التي ذكرتها الصحف، وذكر كذلك أن اللاعب السعودي اسامة المولد تعرض لمثل تلك الإصابة وعاد للعب الكرة مرة أخرى دون أي مشاكل تذكر بعد خضوعه للعملية على يد الطبيب السعودي الزهراني.
الجدير بالتوقف عنده هو الحوار الذي دار بين الزميل الطيب على فرح وبين جابسون سالمون عبر الهاتف، والذي تم نشره على صفحات (صحيفة الجوهرة) والذي ذكر خلال النيجري جابسون بانه لم يصرف راتب ست أشهر كاملة، وقال بأن المريخ لم يعطيه نثرية للسفر والعودة، وقال بأنه تأخر في بلاده نيجيريا لأن لديه مشروع استثماري يحتاج للتوقيع على أوراقه بعد أن ربط ذلك بالحصول على أمواله لدى المريخ، وقال بانه لا يستطيع مغادرة نيجريا دون التوقيع على أوراق المشروع، وبالنسبة لملاحقته قانونياً من قبل مجلس المريخ بعد تقديم شكوى رسمية للاتحاد العام ذكر اللاعب بأن عدم حصوله على مرتبات ست أشهر سيجعل الفيفا يحكم لصالحه، بل وسيعطيه ذلك الامر حق فسخ عقده مع المريخ حال تمت ملاحقته قانونياً ، وقال أنه تعرض للإصابة خلال الموسم الحالي، وتم علاجه بدولة الإمارات، ويستطيع حالياً الركض بصورة طبيعية بعد خضوعه إلى التأهيل في الإمارات، ولا يشكو من أي الآم بعكس الحديث الرائج في السودان.
دائماً وابداً الشفافية وعدم الغموض مع المجتمع الكروي المهتم لأمر الفريق يقفل ابواب التكهن ويقضي على الشك ويضع الجميع في الصورة، ذلك من خلال الاطلاع على تقرير الطبيب والخروج في مؤتمر طبي يتم خلاله الحديث حول حجم الاصابة ومدى الفترة الزمنية التي يحتاج إليها اللاعب للعودة ، وفي حال كانت خطيرة وستدعي توقف اللاعب عن النشاط ، يقوم النادي بإعلان ذلك بصورة رسمية، مع اعطاء اللاعب بقية حقوقه وشكره على الفترة الطيبة التي قضاها بين أسواره، مثلما حدث مع المدافع المالي ابوبكر كوني، ومثلما فعل نادي برشلونة مع اللاعب أريك ابيدال..فهل يواصل المجلس التعتيم حول القضية أم يعود بمؤتمر صحفي لتوضيح الحقائق، والأهم من كل ذلك هل يعود جابسون ليمارس نشاطه مع المريخ كالمعتاد عقب هذه الجلبة؟ هذا ما ستفصح عنه الأيام المقبلة.
الجدير بالذكر أن الصحفي بـ(صحيفة الزعيم) حسن بشير هو أول من فتح ملف إصابة النيجيري جابسون سالون قبل أكثر من شهر من الآن ولم يبدِ حينها المجلس المريخي ممثلاً في لجنة التسيير أي تحركات لحسم الأمر، إلى أن تحولت القضية إلى همس في المجتمع المريخي وحامت حولها الشكوك فتحولت إلى قضية رأي عام بعد أن أصبح الهمس جهراً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
الزعيم غير في كوستي الخير

• ظروف معينة حالت دون متابعتي لمباراة الزعيم أمس الاول امام مريخ كوستي ، ولكني كنت اتابع الوصف ومداخلات بعض الاخوة من الصفوة عبر عدد من المجموعات علي الواتساب ، وقد لاحظت التذمر الشديد والانتقادات اللاذعة علي المستوي وشكل الاداء في الشوط الاول .
• ثم انشغلت حتي عن هذه المتابعة لاعود بعد انتهاء المباراة واتفاجأ بالنتيجة الكبيرة ، بل وبالاشادات والثناء علي العرض الجميل والمستوي الرائع الذي قدمه المريخ خلال الشوط الثاني .
• هذا الانقلاب والتحول الكبير بين الشوطين يعود في الغالب اما لفارق في مستوي اللياقة حيث ظهر مستوي المريخ بعد انخفاض لياقة الخصم ، أو الي تدخلات الجهاز الفني وتعليمات ما بين الشوطين .
• عموما في كلتا الحالتين فما حدث كان ايجابيا وهو مؤشر جيد الي ان الفريق يسير في الطريق السليم بالاعتماد علي الشباب ومواصلة اشراكهم لصقلهم واكتسابهم الخبرة المطلوبة .
• ثم شاهدت تسجيلا للمباراة في اليوم التالي ليفاجئني حقيقة المستوي المدهش لليافع محمد الرشيد وثنائيته الرائعه مع ابراهيم جعفر ، خاصة في التمريرات التي نتجت عنها ركلة الجزاء ، كما كانت معظم هجمات المريخ تبدا من الثنائي المذكور .
• حمو مرشح بقوة لاحتلال مقعد ثابت في التشكيل الرئيس للمريخ وهو مؤهل لذلك ولتقديم مستويات افضل من التي يقدمها حاليا خاصة وهو الان يشارك في الوسط المتأخر بسبب غياب علاء وعمر بخيت وكوفي ، بينما هو اساسا لاعب وسط مهاجم وصانع لعب من طراز فريد .
• كذلك فقد قدم النجم الواعد وليد بدرالدين مستوي مميزا علي الطرف الشمال بما يبشر ببداية نهاية معاناة الزعيم في هذه الخانة الحساسة والتي استعصت علي المريخ كثيرا فيما مضي .
• ما سمعناه كذلك عن المهاجم القادم من الجالية السودانية بالسعودية يفيد أنه لاعب ممتاز وعنده الكثير ليقدمه للمريخ .
• رغم اللغط الكثير والاتهامات بالفشل الذي واجعهت لجنة التسيير الاولي برئاسة مدني ، ولكنها نجحت بشكل ملحوظ في اضافة لاعبين مميزين للاكشف المريخي خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية .
• لو لم تفعل لجنة ونسي شئ للمريخ سوي تسجيل محمد الرشيد وابراهيم جعفر وصلاح نمر لاستحقت ان ننسي كل تقصيرها في باقي الملفات الاخري .
• ثم اشادة خاصة للنجم الكبير رمضان عجب والذي قدم ايضا مستوي متميز توجه بتسجيل هدف بديع علي طريقة الكبار بعد ان استفاد من تمريرة كوفي النموذجية .
• عجب كان يتذمر كثيرا من اشراكه في خانة الطرف الايمن وصرح اكثر من مرة بانه لايجد نفسه فيها رغم تألقه الكبير في تلك الخانة وقد خدمته الظروف كثيرا بسبب الغيابات في خط الهجوم ليجد الفرصة أمامه ونتوقع انه لن يفرط فيها .
• عجب أصبح يضع بصمته في كل مباراة يشارك فيها في خط الهجوم ، وقلما يخرج من دون ان يسجل هدف ، والغريب انها كلها اهداف استثنائية تنافس بعضها .
• وعلي النقيض من ذلك تماما فقد انخفض مستوي اللاعب عنكبة بشكل ملحوظ ولم يقدم ما يشفع له بالمشاركة اساسيا لافي هذه المباراة ولا المباريات التي سبقتها ولابد ان ينتبه كابتن عنكبة لذلك .
• علي الرغم من المستوي الجيد الذي ظهر به المريخ في الشوط الثاني ولكن لا تزال هناك بعض المشاكل في خط الظهر والتنظيم الدفاعي وقد وضح ذلك تماما من الهدف الثاني لمريخ كوستي .
• حتي الهجمة التي نتجت عنها ضربة الجزاء فقد كان المهاجم الذي سدد الكرة نحو مرمي المعز بلا رقابة واستطاع ان يسدد وهو في وضع مريح دون ضغط من متوسطي الدفاع او من محاور الارتكاز .
• نتمني ان ينتبه الجهاز الفني لهذه النقاط ويتم معالجتها قبل لقاء المريخ الثاني بمدينة كوستي امام الرابطة والتي نتوقع ان تؤدي بشكل قوي ( كالعادة ) أمام المريخ .
• اخر كلمة : الزعيم في كوستي..من هنا نبدأ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
ﺇﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ

*  ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺇﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭﺍً ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻤﺎ ﺑﺪﺭ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﺇﺗﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻓﻀﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ  ﻹﻳﻘﺎﻓﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ .
* ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻗﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ  ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻳﻴﺲ ﻭﻭﺟﺪﺕ ﻗﺒﻮﻻً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﻭﺇﻋﺘﺒﺮﻭﻫﺎ ﺷﻌﻮﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻤﺎ  ﺇﺭﺗﻜﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻄﺄ ﻭﺳﻨﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﻛﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﻣﻨﻔﺼﻠﺔ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﻳﺘﺮﺩﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺎﻛﻠﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻨﻴﺎً ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍً .
*  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺒﻜﺮﻱ ﻓﻨﻴﺎً ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻺﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﻢ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺩﺍﻡ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻗﺪﻡ ﺇﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭﻩ ﻓﻬﺬﺍ ﻳﻨﺪﺭﺝ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺑﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﻭﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﻧﻘﻠﺔ ﻧﻮﻋﻴﺔ  ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﻭﺗﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻮﺳﺪﺕ ﺩﻭﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ﺗﻔﻠﺘﻪ ﻭﺗﻤﺮﺩﻩ  ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻜﺮﺭ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻪ ﻟﻠﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻪ .
* ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺇﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ  ﺑﺄﻥ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻨﻀﺒﻂ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺘﻪ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺟﺪﺕ ﻗﺒﻮﻻً ﻟﺪﻯ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺧﻠﻔﻴﺔ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯﺍﺕ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .
* ﺍﻵﻥ  ﺇﻋﺘﺬﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻤﻪ ﻟﻺﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﻟﻌﻀﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺬﺏ ﺍﻷﺥ ﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ  ﻣﻀﻮﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻩ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻫﺪﻭﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﺗﺴﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ .
* ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺗﻬﺪﺋﺔ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺼﻄﺤﺐ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻟﻺﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ  ﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺻﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
*  ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺻﻔﺤﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻭﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻭﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ  ﻣﻨﻪ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺗﻘﻲ ﺑﻔﻬﻤﻪ ﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﺎً ﺁﺧﺮ .
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﺎﺩٍ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺃﻫﻠﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻋﻼ ﺷﺄﻧﻪ ﻭﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮﻩ .
*  ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ ﻭﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﻮﻧﻬﺎ  ﻋﻨﻪ ﻏﺎﻟﺒﻴﺔ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻇﻞ ﻳﺮﺗﻜﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻤﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻭﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻀﻊ  ﺇﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﺼﺐ ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻱ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ .
* ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ  ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺫﺟﻲ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻐﻔﺮ ﻟﺒﻜﺮﻱ ﻣﺎ ﺇﺭﺗﻜﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻄﺄ ﺷﺮﻳﻄﺔ ﺃﻻ ﻳﻨﺘﻜﺲ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ  ﻭﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﻤﺎﻗﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﻠﺒﺖ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻐﻀﺐ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺿﺎ .
ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻌﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﻗﺔ ..
* ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﺘﺎﺟﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺑﻘﻀﻴﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﺩﻭﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺴﻤﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻹﻧﺼﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ .
*  ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺟﺘﻬﺪ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻷﺟﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺘﺬﺭ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻭﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺳﺎﺱ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﻭﺇﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻮﻉ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺳﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ .
* ﺧﻄﻮﺓ  ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺮ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﺴﻦ ﻋﻀﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ  ﻟﺘﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺳﺘﺸﺎﺭﻱ ﻃﺒﻲ ﻳﻀﻢ ﻋﺪﺩﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺍﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﻜﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭﺓ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻴﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
* ﻣﺴﺘﺮ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﺔ ﺑﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ  ﻃﻴﺒﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﻟﻲ ﻋﻀﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ  ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﻭﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ  ﺃﺧﺼﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻓﻴﺴﻮﺭ ﺟﺮﺟﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻓﻴﺴﻮﺭ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﻭﺃﺧﺼﺎﺋﻲ  ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﺮﻭﻓﻴﺴﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻲ ﻭﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻘﺪﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻤﻦ ﻋﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ  ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ .
* ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺸﺎﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﺳﻴﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺍﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻭﻧﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﺴﻦ ﺗﻨﺒﻰﺀ ﺑﺄﻥ  ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻬﺪﻩ ﺳﻴﺸﻬﺪ ﻃﻔﺮﺓ ﻧﻮﻋﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ .
* ﻋﻘﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺪﺛﺖ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻋﻦ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ  ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻇﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻭﺍﻓﻘﻨﻲ  ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ .
* ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ ﻛﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﻣﺄﻣﻮﻥ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺷﻴﺒﺔ ﻋﺮﺿﺎً ﻋﻦ  ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ ﻭﻧﺘﻔﻖ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺔ ﻓﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻳﻤﺘﺎﺯ  ﺑِﺒِﻨﻴﺔ ﺟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻃﻮﻝ ﻓﺎﺭﻉ ﺯﺍﺋﺪﺍً ﻫﺪﻭﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺿﺢ ﻭﻗﺪﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﻘﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﺮ ﺑﺬﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﻴﺔ .
* ﺇﻧﺰﻋﺞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﺩﺩ ﻋﻦ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ ﻭﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ .
* ﻧﺄﻣﻞ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﺳﺮﺍﺡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻧﻨﺎﺷﺪ ﺑﺈﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﺝ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻤﻠﻜﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻭﻋﺪ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻷﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺑﺈﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ .
*  ﻻ ﻧﺆﻳﺪ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻠﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﺮﺩﺩ ..  ﻗﺪ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻓﻰ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺠﺮﺏ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﻦ  ﻗﺒﻞ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻃﺎﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﺝ ﻭﻏﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﺴﻌﺔ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ ﻭﻋﺎﺩ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻼً  ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻪ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ .
* ﻧﻌﻢ ﺗﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻧﻮﺩ  ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻫﻮ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻓﺸﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻓﺴﻴﻜﻮﻥ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺪ ﺃﺩﻯ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﺃﺧﻼﻗﻲ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻻﻋﺒﻪ ﻭﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ .
* ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻻﻋﺐ  ﻣﻔﻴﺪ ﻭﻧﺎﺩﺭ .. ﻓﻬﻮ ﻳﺠﻤﻊ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﻢ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻭﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ  ﻭﻳﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻧﺨﺸﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﻡ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻓﻴﻪ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عصام الحاج: اعتذار اللاعبين مكانه المجلس وليس الصحف 
 
  قال عصام الحاج رئيس القطاع التنفيذي  بنادي المريخ ان الاعتذار الذي اعلن عنه بكري المدينة يجب ان يتقدم به الي  اللجنة التي تم تكوينها للتحقيق معه وليس عبر الصحف .. واضاف مثل هذا  الاعتذار مرفوض تماما ويجب ان يكون الانضباط ايضا في كيفية التخاطب مع  الجهات الرسمية لنادي المريخ .. واكد ان الانضباط هو اساس النجاح وليس  الاداء داخل الملعب.
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*222222222222222222222222222222222222





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 عصام الحاج: اعتذار اللاعبين مكانه المجلس وليس الصحف 


 
  قال عصام الحاج رئيس القطاع التنفيذي  بنادي المريخ ان الاعتذار الذي اعلن عنه بكري المدينة يجب ان يتقدم به الي  اللجنة التي تم تكوينها للتحقيق معه وليس عبر الصحف .. واضاف مثل هذا  الاعتذار مرفوض تماما ويجب ان يكون الانضباط ايضا في كيفية التخاطب مع  الجهات الرسمية لنادي المريخ .. واكد ان الانضباط هو اساس النجاح وليس  الاداء داخل الملعب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺷﻴﻮﺥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ

*  ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻭﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺃﺷﺮﻑ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻴﺔ  ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻗﻮﻱ ﺑﻨﻈﺮﺓ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ ﻣﺘﺨﺼﺼﺔ، ﺣﺘﻰ  ﻳﺘﻮﺝ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﻭﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﻢ ﺳﺎﻟﺖ ﺩﻣﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺎﻕ ﻣﻦ  ﺃﺟﻠﻬﺎ .
* ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﺑﺸﻄﺐ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺳﺠﻞ ﻛﻮﺗﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ  ﺻﻐﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺃﻭﺣﺖ ﺇﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺻﺎﺩﻕ  ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻭﻳﺪﻋﻲ .
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻫﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻱ ـ ﺃﻃﻠﻖ  ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻭﺟﺪ ﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻷﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺇﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺑﻌﺾ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ، ﻓﻘﻠﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺟﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻠﻲ ﻭﺳﺮﺭﻧﺎ ﺃﻳﻤﺎ  ﺳﺮﻭﺭ، ﻛﻮﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺗﻔﻌﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﻭﺗﺨﻄﻂ ﺑﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﺇﺗﻘﺎﻥ .
* ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺃﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺿﻢ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺻﻐﺎﺭ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻮﻫﺒﺔ ﻭﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺍﻣﻰ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺃﺑﻮﻋﺎﻗﻠﺔ ﻭﺻﻬﻴﺐ  ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﻭﺃﻃﻬﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻌﻠﺔ ﻭﻭﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻭﻳﻮﻧﺲ .
* ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺑﺪﺭﻱ، ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺈﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻠﺤﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .
* ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎﺕ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ،ﺭﻛﻦ ﺑﻼ ﺗﺸﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﺎ ﻭﺩﻓﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻴﻮﺥ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺍﺟﻴﺰ .
*  ﻭﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﺖ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺩ  ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺭﺗﺠﻒ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺭﻓﺎﻗﻪ ، ﻭﺩﻓﻌﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻴﻮﺥ ﻭﻟﺴﺎﻥ ﺣﺎﻟﻬﻢ  ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻧﺼﺮﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻮﺥ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺧﺬﻟﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ .
* ﺗﺨﻴﻠﻮﺍ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ  ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺩ ﻫﻢ ،ﻋﻤﻜﻢ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ، ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺎﻝ ﺃﺗﻴﺮ ﺗﻮﻣﺎﺱ،ﻭﺣﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﺸﻐﻴﻞ ﻭﺷﻴﺦ ﻧﺰﺍﺭ  ﻭﻣﻮﻻﻧﺎ ﺑﺸﺔ ﻭﺟﺪﻭﺩﻛﻢ ﻣﺪﺛﺮ ﻭﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻭﻓﺪﺍﺳﻲ .
* ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ  ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻗﺪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺃﻳﻪ ﺻﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﻋﺎﺩ ﻟﻠﺸﻴﻮﺥ  ﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﺼﺎﺭﻉ ﺑﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻗﺎﺩﻳﻦ ﺭﺅﺳﻨﺎ ﺑﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ  ﺃﻭ ﻫﻼﻝ .2017
* ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻭﺭﻓﺎﻗﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻄﻠﺒﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﻋﺎﺭﺗﻬﻢ ﻛﻞ  ﻣﻦ : ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻭﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻠﺤﻘﻮﺍ  ﺑﺮﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻮﺥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ، ﻷﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻨﻀﺮ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ .
*  ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻻ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺎﺭﻃﺔ ﺍﻹﺑﺪﺍﻉ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻹﺑﺪﺍﻋﻴﺔ  ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺱ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺎﺀ ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﻄﺒﺎﻋﻲ ﺃﺿﺎﻉ  ﻋﻨﺎ ﻓﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺍﻻﺯﺩﻫﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﺎﻵﺧﺮﻳﻦ، ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻌﺎﻥ .
* ﻓﺈﺫﺍ  ﻭﺟﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺬﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻔﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻣﻠﺔ ،  ﻓﻤﻦ ﺃﻳﻦ ﻧﺄﺗﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺬﺭ ﻟﺒﻼ ﺗﺸﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺭﺟﻊ ﻭﻧﻔﺾ ﺍﻟﻐﺒﺎﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺷﻴﻮﺥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ  ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻋﻨﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ .
* ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺗﻐﺰﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺲ ﻭﺛﻼﺛﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﺠﺒﻲ .
*  ﻭﻟﻘﺪ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﺻﻮﺍﺑﻪ ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺳﺨﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭﻓﻴﻦ، ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ  ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺃﻟﻔﺶ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻛﺒﺢ ﺟﻤﺎﺡ ﻣﺪﺛﺮ، ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻻ ﻳﻔﻬﻢ  ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﻥ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻮﻫﺒﺔ ﺗﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﻣﺰﻋﺠﺎ ﺃﻭ ﺻﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻌﻴﻦ، ﺩﻩ ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻟﻼ ﻫﻨﺪﻱ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ؟ .
* ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ، ﺑﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ  ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺟﻰ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ  ﺃﻭ ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ .
* ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻫﺬﻩ  ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺑﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ ﻋﺪﺍ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ، ﻫﻤﺎ ﺃﻃﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻭﺷﻴﺒﻮﻻ، ﻓﺈﻥ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺑﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻐﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ ﻋﺪﺍ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻭﺿﻔﺮ .
*  ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺣﻆ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﺃﺗﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻔﺎﻑ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻗﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﺪ، ﻓﻠﻢ  ﻳﺠﺪﻭﺍ ﻣﺪﻳﺮﺍ ﻓﻨﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻔﺠﺮ ﻃﺎﻗﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻭﻣﻮﺍﻫﺒﻬﻢ  ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺛﺒﺔ ﻟﻺﺑﺪﺍﻉ .
* ﺃﻧﺎ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ ﺃﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻻ ﺗﺰﻭﻝ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺑﻌﺪﺕ  ﺃﻭﻟﺌﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﺍﺯﻳﻖ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﻺﺑﺪﺍﻉ ، ﻭﺁﻣﻞ ﻳﻠﺤﻖ ﺑﻬﻢ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ  ﻭﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺨﻠﻮ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﻟﻬﻮﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ .
ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ
*  ﻭﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﻧﺴﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺃﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺧﻴﺮ  ﻭﺑﺮﻛﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺃﻫﻠﻪ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻀﺮ ﻭﻳﺨﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻉ، ﻭﻳﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﻦ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد السيد : قبلت اعتذار بكري وما بيننا اكبر من الخلافات العابرة

اعلن حمد السيد عضو مجلس المريخ عن قبوله للاعتذار الذي تقدم به اللاعب .

ذاكرا ان اللاعب تحدث معه باحترام وعبر له عن اسفه على التصرف الذي بدر منه لذلك سامحه واعلن عن فتح صفحة جديدة معه..

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا كسلاوى على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*احمد محمد الحاج

رحيق رياضي 

ضعف الرقابة وقبول الأهداف


هناك مشكلة حقيقية في دفاع المريخ وخصوصاً في منطقة قلبي الدفاع تتعلّق بالتمركز وفرض الرقابة اللصيقة على مهاجمي الخصم خصوصاً في الكرات المتحركة.

* نعلم أن الظروف التي طالت الفريق خلال الفترة الماضية أثرت بشكل مباشر على اداء الخط الخلفي ولكن هذا لا يمنع الجهاز الفني من ضرورة العمل على تصحيح الأخطاء وتوجيه لاعبيه عقب كل مباراة.

* في العام السابق إعتمد الفرنسي غارزيتو على ثنائية (علاء الدين وأمير كمال) كقلبي دفاع مع مشاركة كل من علي جعفر وضفر وسلمون كلاعبي (طوارئ) لتعويض غياب أي من الثنائي خلال فترات متفاوتة.

* في ظهيري الجنب كان الإعتماد الأساسي على الثنائي مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب وبعض الأحيان (ضفر).

* خلال الموسم الحالي لم يعرف خط الدفاع أي تناغم أو إنسجام بسبب كثرة التبديلات وعدم ثبات توليفته الخلفية والإيقافات التي طالت لاعبيه خلال الفترة الأخيرة (علي جعفر وأمير كمال).

* أحياناً يلعب كل من مصعب وعلي جعفر وأمير ومازن شمس الفلاح وتارة يشارك رمضان وضفر وأمير وبخيت خميس.

* أمام النمور في الجولة قبل الأخيرة من مباريات الدور الأول لعب بالخط الخلفي كل من مصعب ونمر وأمير كمال وضفر.

* أمام الهلال الأمدرماني وكادوقلي شارك مصعب ونمر وعطرون وضفر ودخل بخيت خميس بديلاً لمصعب في مباراة الهلال، وأمام المريخ كوستي أمس الأول لعب مازن شمس الفلاح ونمر وضفر ووليد بدر الدين.

* أمس الأول شارك لاعب الظهير الأيسر وليد بدر الدين والذي يصعب الحكم عليه من أول مباراة ولكن مردود اللاعب الدفاعي وانضباطه بخانته كان جيد جداً.

* المداورة جيّدة لموسم طويل وإصابات بالجملة ولكن التجويد مطلوب أيضاً.

* الآن المشكلة الواضحة والصريحة في عمق دفاع المريخ هي الكرات العرضية التي باتت تشكل خطورة على مرماه من أضعف الفرق.

* لو أعدنا شريط مباراة أمس الأول أمام الرهيب سنجد أن المعز محجوب صاح في لاعبي الدفاع في احدى الكرات العرضية لأنهم كانوا يتفرجون على الكرة مثلهم مثل المشاهدين وهي تمر وتصل للاعب المريخ كوستي الذي فشل في ترجمتها.

* في بداية الشوط الثاني كاد المريخ كوستي أن يدرك التعادل بلعبة مشابهة تقريباً لهدف التعادل الذي أحرزه الهلال كادوقلي.

* كرة عرضية لا رقابة ولا ضغط لو وجدت خط هجوم ناجع لناءت شباك المريخ بالأهداف.

* لو واجه المريخ أحد الخصوم الذي يتقن الكرات العرضية ويمتلك لاعبين متخصصين في الضربات الرأسية سيخسر لا محالة بنتيجة كارثية.

* إذ لا يعقل أن تظل المشكلة قائمة ومستفحلة من مباراة لأخرى دون تصحيح أو تغيير فالنهج الحالي مبني على (حشو) منطقة ال (18) بعدد كبير من لاعبي المريخ لحظة ضربات الزاوية والعرضيات ولكن دون مهام أو تمركز.

 * مشكلة المريخ المزمنة الآن هي غياب الإنضباط الدفاعي وضعف الأظهرة في البناء الهجومي لأننا لاحظنا الإعتماد الكامل على الأجنحة في اللعب على الأطراف (لاعبي الوسط الأيمن والأيسر المتقدمين).

* هنالك مشكلة أخرى بدأت بالظهور أيضاً وهي حالة التراخي التي تنتاب لاعبي الفريق عقب التقدّم في النتيجة وإنخفاض معدل الروح والإصرار حتى استقبال التعادل أو هدف تقليص الفارق.

* أكبر فارق زمني صمد فيه لاعبو المريخ بعد أن تقدموا في النتيجة حتى إستقبالهم لهدف كان (25) دقيقة في مباراة الأهلي مدني بإستاد المريخ في الدور الأول.

* قبول أهداف تقليص الفارق أو التعادل بفارق زمني (ضئيل) يؤكّد وجود معضلة جماعية تتعلّق بذهنية اللاعبين ومدى جاهزيتهم البدنية.

* في الفاشر تقدّم المريخ أمام السلاطين بالهدف الثاني وقبل هدف تقليص الفارق عقب (10) دقائق فقط.

* أمام الأمير أحرز المريخ هدفه الأول وعادل الأمير بعد (خمس) دقائق فقط، أمام الهلال تقدّم المريخ وعادل الأخير عقب مرور (13) دقيقة فقط.

* أمام الهلال كادوقلي تقدّم الأحمر وعادلت أسود الجبال النتيجة عقب مرور (14) دقيقة فقط.

* حتى المريخ كوستي أحد الفرق الضعيفة هجومياً تراخى لاعبو المريخ وقبلوا هدفين في توقيت مشابه.

* عقب هدف رمضان الثاني قلّص المريخ كوستي الفارق في ظرف (7) دقائق وعقب هدف النعسان الرابع أضاف المريخ كوستي هدفه الثاني بعد (خمس) دقائق فقط.

* غياب التمركز الصحيح وغياب الرقابة في الكرات العرضية وعدم القدرة على الحفاظ على نظافة الشباك لأكبر وقت ممكن كلها سلبيات تحتاج للتصحيح.

* حاجة أخيرة كده :: كان زمان كان ليك مكان (الأهلي القاهري).
*

----------


## elsmani ali

* التيجاني محمد احمد 

النجم للرجم

شيبوب و لجنة الخرمجة



* في كل موسم تقدم لجنة الخرمجة التسهيلات اللازمة و التنازلات لصالح المدعوم لدرجة انه في بعض المواسم يذهب المدير الفني للهلال و يشارك في اختيار تواريخ المباريات و يشارك في وضع البرمجة

* لم يكتفي نادي الفايتمينات بذلك فحسب بل نجد الهلال يلعب على نتائج مباريات المريخ كما هو واضح في برمجة النصف الثاني من الممتاز

* سيخوض المريخ مبارياته كلها المتبقية و يسبق الهلال بيوم او يومين و على مجلس المريخ ان يتعامل مع هذا الاتحاد و لجانه الزرقاء التى يقودها هلالاب الاتحاد بقوة و حسم و يعلن انسحابه

* فهل يعقل ان يلعب المريخ مبارياته ثم يلعب الهلال على نتائجه و لا يحدث هذا الا هنا عند هلالاب الاتحاد الذين يستغلون مناصبهم داخل الاتحاد لخدمهم النادي الذي يشجعونه

* اصبح كل شعب المريخ ينظر لهذا الاتحاد على انه اداة تساعد نادي الفايتمينات فقط و تسهل له كل الطرق ليحقق انتصارات سواء بالحكام او بالبرمجة الموجهة و بالقضايا التى يسوّفها ابناء الهلال داخل الاتحاد

* المثير للسخرية هو تحركات هلالاب الاتحاد محاولين هضم حقوق المريخ في التمثيل في البطولة العربية مع العلم ان الهلال الذي لا نعلم له ترتيبا في الموسم الذي تخلف فيه عن مباريات معلنه و هرب مجرجرا اذيال الهزيمة 

* فكان ذكاء ابن الهلال البار مجدي شمس الدي و الذين طالب بخطاب انسحاب منفصل حتى ينقذ الهلال من عقوبة الانسحاب ثم واصل ابن الهلال البار الفريق المدهش و الذي يرغب في الترشح لرئاسة الاتحاد العام في التوسط و الجودية لوأد القانون و انقاذ الهلال من سيف العقوبات

* بهذه الكيفية يفكر هلالاب الاتحاد و حتى الذين سوف يترشحون لدخول الاتحاد فقلبهم و الذي على الهلال لا يهديهم الى خلع جلباب الانتماء الضيق بل يجعلهم في شغل شاغل لانقاذ الهلال حتى و لو على حساب اللوائح و القوانين كما تعودنا من مجدي و الطريفي و بقية الزٌرق

* لنلاحظ ما يحدث في قضية المريخ ضد لاعبه شيبوب و كيف تعامل فيها الاتحاد و كيف تعاملت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة التى يترأسها الهلالابي مجدي شمس الدين مع ملف القضية و كيف ان الاتحاد ساعد شبيبة القيروان و تجاهل المريخ بطريقة مخجلة يندي لها الجبين

* ماذا  فعل الاتحاد و لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة الزرقاء التى يترأسها الهلالابي مجدي شمس الدين في شكوى المريخ ضد لاعبه شرف شيبوب فجماهير المريخ تنتظر و كل الشعب السوداني ينتظر يا مجدي

* على مجلس المريخ ان يستفسر الاتحاد الأزرق عن البرمجة التى جعلت المريخ يلعب كل اسبوع قبل الهلال و جعلت مدلل الاتحاد ينتظر نتائج مباريات المريخ و يلعب عليها و يجب ان تُعاد هذه الخرمجة حتى و ان اضطر المريخ للانسحاب و ترك هذه المنافسة التى تتحكم فيها الانتماءات الضيقة

* الاتحاد الأزرق يترنح و الهلال يحشد في هلالاب يخدمون الهلال فقط رشحهم للاتحاد العام حتى يوأدوا له القانون و يطوعوا له اللوائح و يتوسطوا اذا خرج الهلال عن القانون  لذلك على مجلس المريخ و جمهور المريخ ان يفتح عينه و يكون في كامل اليقظة

* اغرب ما قرأته ما كتبه كاتب أزرق بأن الهلال لن يرشح المحامي الفاتح مختار لرئاسة الاتحاد العام  لان الفاتح مختار (مريخابي) و الغريب و العجيب ان الفاتح مختار المريخابي هو المستشار القانوني لنادي الهلال

* اعتذار بكري المدينة سيؤلم نادي الفايتمينات الالمانية و لن يتوقفوا عن مهاجمة بكري و مجلس المريخ و سيتحدثون عن المبادئ و القيم و الانضباط و هم يعلمون انهم ابعد نادي عن الانضباط  و حديثهم عن بكري سيكون بدافع التشفى من اللاعب الذي (تصوّر) معه الكاردينال و تركهم يعضون بنان الندم و العويل و الصراخ

* هي كرة قدم و اخلاق و رياضة و نفوس طيبة و قلوب نقية و لا مجال فيها للتشفي و الغل  و اعتذار اللاعب على الملأ كاف جداً و على مجلس المريخ ان يقبل الاعتذار و له حق تطبيق عقوبه مالية و لا يلتفت الى العويل و من لم يستطع ان يلاحق شقلوب بالايقاف

* سؤال برئ : من هو المسؤول عن برمجة الممتاز و لماذا تكون البرمجة دوما لصالح المدعوم و تجعله يلعب على نتائج مباريات المريخ
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*عمر الجندي 

الصدي 


اعتذار مع وقف التنفيذ



*بكل شجاعة تقدم لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة باعتذار شخصي للسيد حمد السيد مضوي على ما بدر منه من تصرف كان ثمنه ايقافه عن مزاولة نشاطه حتى نهاية الموسم.

*وبكل رحابة صدر تقبل حمد مضوي اعتذار اللاعب .

*هذا هو المريخ وأدب المريخ الذي تعلمناه من كبارنا ونسير على دربه بسياسة الانضباط ونرفع شعار التربية قبل الرياضة.

*بكري المدينة ندم على تصرفه ..واعتقد جازما ان كل اهل المريخ سيصفحون عنه.

*بكري المدينة دخل قلوب الشعب الاحمر منذ ان رفض اعادة تسجيله في الكشوفات الزرقاء.

*وقال بملء فمه..ذهابي الى المريخ لأضيف سطوراً جديدة من التاريخ.

*وبالفعل كان عند حسن الظن به .

*ومن اول موسم كان اخطر مهاجم في القارة الافريقية وشهد له الاعداء قبل الاصدقاء.

*وساهم لاول مرة في بلوغ المريخ المربع الذهبي في اكبر منافسة في افريقيا.

صدى ثان

*باعتذاره لكل أهل الزعيم اثبت بكري المدينة انه يشبه المريخ .

*بكرى المدينة يعرفه المقربون بأن قلبه ابيض وانسان صافي النية ولا يحمل في دواخله اي شئ تجاه اي شخص.

*واتضحت محبة جمهور المريخ له بعد ان تناقلت الاسافير خبر اعتذاره واسعدها الخبر كثيراً.

*وتبقت بعض الخطوط العريضة لاستكمال عودة بكور كم يحلو للصفوة مناداته.

*آخر الحلقات بعد اعتذار بكري المدينة الشخصي لعضو المجلس حمد السيد مضوي ..هو كتابة خطاب اعتذار آخر للجنة التنفيذية للنظر فيه ومن ثم رفع توصية لمجلس الادارة للنظر فيها في الاجتماع القادم.

*نتعشم من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اليوم قبل الغد عقد اجتماع (حتى ولو بالتمرير) للنظر بعين الاعتبار في امر اللاعب بكري المدينة.

*وكلنا تأكيد بأن المجلس سيستجيب لنبض جماهير المريخ للاكتفاء بالمدة التي قضاها واظلاق سراحه فورا لمزاولة نشاطه مع زملائه.

*وبكل تأكيد سيعود بكري المدينة اقوى مما كان ..وهو المطلوب لنا.

آخر الاصداء

*اعترف محمد بلال كركة حكم مباراة المريخ العاصمي وهلال كادوقلي في الدوري الممتاز بأنه لم يكن جيدا في المبارة بكادوقلي.

*والاعتراف سيد الادلة.

 *وها هو كركة يضع الكرة لك في ملعبك يا صلاح يا سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية .

*وبدورنا نسأل ..لماذا اخطاء الحكام لا تحدث الا في المباريات التي يكون طرفها المريخ ؟

*ولماذا يقع الظلم دائما على المريخ ؟

*هؤلاء هم حكامك يا صلاح ..وهو ادواتك وهم عيونك .

*لنرى هل ستوقع عليه عقوبة ؟

*ام ستنبري كالعادة وتقول بأنه من افضل الحكام وتمنحه درجة 9 من 10 .

*ولا زال سيحة زول نصيحة.

*هذا الاسبوع فاز المريخ العاصمي وانتصر مريخ الفاشر وتعادل مريخ نيالا ..وخسر هلال كادوقلى وهلال الفاشر…والقادم أحلى .

*في اول ظهور له لعب وليد بدر الدين في الطرف الايسر للفرقة الحمراء فاقنع الجميع ونسينا ان هنالك لاعب اسمه مصعب عمر.

*ونتعشم في ايجاد بديل مازن شمس الفلاح …وعنكبة.

*الثلاثاء مباراة التحدي أمام الرابطه كوستي…كل القوة داخل الاستاد باللبس خمسة.

*ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق عبد الله : بكري قام بخطوة في الطريق الصحيح وسنرفع توصيتنا للمجلس






 

 قال الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى الأمين  العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس اللجنة التي كوّنها المجلس في وقت  سابق بغرض التحقيق مع اللاعب بكري المدينة إن اللجنة ستنظر في اعتذار بكري  في غضون ساعات وبعد ذلك سترفع توصيتها لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأضاف: من  وجهة نظري الشخصية أرى أن بكري أقدم على خطوة في الطريق الصحيح وهذه الخطوة  أكدت مدى قدرة اللاعب في تقديم الكثير للأحمر في مقبل المباريات ونوّه  الفريق عبد الله إلى أنه لا خلاف حول مشاركة المريخ في البطولة العربية  مؤكداً أن اتحاد الكرة خاطب الاتحاد العربي بخصوص الموضوع وطالما أن الفريق  الذي يشارك هو بطل الدوري من الطبيعي أن يختار اتحاد الكرة المريخ للمحافل  الأفريقية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوض رمرم: بكري بادر بتقديم اعتذاره للجميع والقرار في غضون ساعات




 

 قال عوض الكريم رمرم أمين خزينة نادي  المريخ إن الجلسة التي جمعته وعدد من قيادات المجلس مع اللاعب بكري المدينة  والتي شهدت اعتذار اللاعب لجماهير المريخ ومجلس الإدارة ولزملائه اللاعبين  كانت رائعة وفي أجواء أخوية صادقة تؤكد قدرة أبناء المريخ على حل كل  مشاكلهم مشيداً باللاعب بكري الذي بادر بتقديم اعتذاره للمجلس والجماهير  مثلما حرص على الاعتذار لحمد السيد مضوي بعد أن كانت المشكلة التي حدثت بين  اللاعب وحمد السيد هي التي فجرت الأوضاع أكثر بين الطرفين، وأبان رمرم أنه  وبعد تجاوز ما حدث واعتذار بكري لحمد السيد تفاكر الجميع حول متطلبات  المرحلة المقبلة وأمّنوا على خطورتها وضرورة التماسك حتى يمضي المريخ في  الطريق الصحيح، وأفاد رمرم أن الاعتذار الذي قدمه بكري تم تحويله إلى  اللجنة التي كوّنها المجلس في وقت سابق للتحقيق معه والتي يرأسها الفريق  عبد الله حسن عيسى متوقعاً أن يصدر القرار من اللجنة في غضون الساعات  القليلة المقبلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد السيد: قبلت اعتذار بكري المدينة وما بيننا أكبر من الخلافات العابرة





 

أعلن حمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ عن قبوله للاعتذار الذي تقدم به اللاعب بكري المدينة ذاكراً  أن اللاعب تحدث معه باحترام وعبّر له عن أسفه على التصرف الذي بدر منه لذلك  سامحه وأعلن عن فتح صفحة جديدة معه مؤكداً أن بكري المدينة أكثر من أخ  وصديق وما بينهما أكبر من الخلافات العابرة وأضاف: لا أحمل أي ضغينة تجاه  المدينة واحترمه كثيراً مثلما احترم بقية نجوم المريخ والعلاقة بيننا على  أعلى مستوياتها ولا توجد رواسب قديمة حتى تكون سبباً في أي خلاف أو مشكلة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
عقوبة العقرب.. ليست للتشفي..!!

* يخلط كثيرون جداً.. حول الفائدة التي جناها المريخ من توقيع عقوبات انضباطية على نجمي الفريق علاءالدين يوسف وبكري المدنية.. وما بين التشدد في هذه العقوبات.. وعدم السماح لأي منهما بالاعتذار.. ظناً منهم أن هذه العقوبات نهائية ولا يمكن التراجع عنها مهما كانت الأسباب.. في الوقت الذي نسي فيه هؤلاء أن إرساء الانضباط لا يعني بأي حال من الأحوال قتل موهبة أي لاعب.. أو الإضرار بفريق الكرة..!!

* الغرض من العقوبات التي أوقعها مجلس المريخ بحق لاعبيه.. لم يكن الغرض منها التشفي أبداً.. ولن تصل إلى هذه المرحلة إطلاقاً.. ولكنها أتت لتثبيت بعض الدعائم فيما يتعلق بعلاقة اللاعب بناديه.. فضلاً عن تأكيد أمر مهم جداً.. وهو أن النادي لا يتأثر أبداً بغياب أي لاعب مهما كانت مكانته ونجوميته.. والدليل أن المريخ أدى مباراتين في دوري سوداني الممتاز من دون العقرب.. ولم يتعرض للهزيمة..!!

* تجاوب أغلب المريخاب مع العقوبات الصادرة بحق الثنائي.. الأمر الذي دعم مجلس الإدارة كثيراً في خطوته تلك.. رغم الخلاف العميق الذي حدث داخل أروقة المجلس حول العقوبة.. حيث رأت فئة أن العقوبة قاسية جداً.. وأن الواجب كان يفترض اللجوء للائحة التي تقضي بتوجيه إنذار أول.. ثم ثانٍ.. ثم ثالث.. ثم توقيع العقوبة في النهاية..!!

* ورغم احترامنا الكامل لهذه الفئة.. فإن هناك عقوبات لا يمكن الاحتكام فيها للائحة.. وتبقى سلطة إصدارها تقديرية بيد المجلس.. وعقوبتا فييرا والعقرب جاءت في هذا الصدد تماماً.. وآتت أكلها تماماً.. والدليل الاعتذار الذي تقدم به اللاعب بكري المدينة.. والذي تم قبوله.. وبالتالي مزاولة اللاعب لنشاطه الأحمر اعتباراً من اليوم الإثنين..!!

* يعتقد كثيرون أن قبول اعتذار بكري المدينة نكوص عن العقوبات الانضباطية.. وأن أي لاعب يمكن أن يأتي بأي سلوك ومن ثم يعتذر.. ولكن نسي هؤلاء أن الغرض الأساسي من أي عقوبة قاسية ليس التشفي بحق اللاعب.. وإنما تأكيد على أنه يتعامل مع نادٍ كبير.. يجب احترام إدارييه ومنسوبيه.. وعدم الخروج عن السلوك القويم مهما كانت المبررات..!!

* العقوبة تربوية في المقام الأول.. ورفعها أيضاً لا يخرج عن ذات الإطار"التربوي".. إذ لا يُعقل أن يتعامل مجلس المريخ مع أي عقوبة بطريقة التشفي وحرمان اللاعب من ممارسة الكرة.. أو الإضرار بالنادي.. وطالما أن المجلس أيد قرار لجنة التحقيق بإيقاف اللاعبين.. وأصبح القرار قرار مجلس.. فإن المجلس من حقه أيضاً رفع العقوبة إذا توفرت حيثيات رفع العقوبة.. بعد أن توفرت حيثيات توقيعها..!!

* لن يضير مجلس المريخ أي شيء بعد أن قبل اعتذار اللاعب.. ولن تتأثر سياسة الانضباط أصلاً.. لأن رفع العقوبة التي أوقعها مجلس المريخ على بكري المدينة كانت مشروطة بتقديم اعتذاره للمجلس ولعضوه حمد السيد مضوي عما بدر من اللاعب.. والتعهد بعدم تكرار ما بدر منه من سلوك.. وقد تحقق ذلك بتقديم العقرب الاعتذار.. فماذا كان ينتظر الذين أدانوا ما أسموه تراجعاً عن سياسة الانضباط بقبول اعتذار اللاعب..!!

* أعلم تماماً أن هناك من دفع بكري المدينة لتقديم اعتذاره للمجلس.. وأن اللاعب كان يتمترس حول موقف قوي بعدم الاعتذار.. وتطبيق العقوبة كما جاءت من مجلس المريخ.. ولكن بعدها عرف اللاعب تأثيرات التوقف عن ممارسة الكرة عليه شخصياً.. لا سيما وأن مسيرة فريق الكرة ماضية تماماً.. ولن تتوقف عجلة الأحمر بتوقف بكري المدينة أو غيره من اللاعبين..!!

* إقدام العقرب على تقديم الاعتذار.. أياً كان مدفوعاً أو عن قناعة.. أو عبر وعود تلقاها.. لن يضير سياسة الانضباط التي فرضها مجلس المريخ مؤخراً.. فقد أدت العقوبة غرضها تماماً.. وقام اللاعب بتحرير خطاب اعتذار للمجلس ولجماهير المريخ.. وهذا لوحده كافٍ.. خاصة وأن اللاعب عرف أنه أخطأ بحق نفسه أولاً ومن ثم بحق المريخ.. وأنه لا يساوي شيئاً بدون المريخ.. خاصة وأنه لم يعد أحد يتذكر العقرب ونجوميته الطاغية التي كانت حديث القارة السمراء كلها الموسم السابق..!!

* فترة توقف اللاعب عن ممارسة الكرة.. كشفت له الكثير جداً.. والذي حتماً سيؤثر على مسيرة اللاعب.. والتي شهدت تراجعاً مخيفاً جداً هذا الموسم.. ولو كان العقرب في ذات مستواه الذي قدمه الموسم الماضي برفقة الأحمر.. لوجد تعاطفاً لا حدود له مع صدور قرار الإيقاف.. ولكن مستوى تدنى اللاعب هذا الموسم.. ثم تصرفه الذي أوجب عليه العقوبة.. نسف أي تعاطف جماهيري أو إعلامي معه..!!

* العقرب لاعب كبير ليس في ذلك شك.. واعتذاره يؤكد أنه كذلك فعلياً.. ويبقى في النهاية أن اللاعب اعترف بالخطأ الذي وقع فيه والذي تسبب في توقيع العقوبة عليه.. وأن مجلس المريخ راعى مصلحة الفريق في الفترة المقبلة.. رغم قناعتي التامة بأن الأحمر يسير بما توفر له من لاعبين.. وطالما أن رفع العقوبة كان مشروطاً بالاعتذار والتعهد بعدم التكرار.. فإن الكاسب الحقيقي هو اللاعب نفسه الذي تضرر كثيراً من الإيقاف..!!

اتجاه الرياح..!!

* لا يحتاج موضوع اللاعب سلمون جابسون كل هذا الهرج والمرج.. والردود والردود المضادة..!!

* والحديث عن أي إصابة لا معنى له.. حتى ولو كانت هناك تقارير مسبقة.. لذا يجب عرض اللاعب مجدداً على اختصاصي إصابات للتأكد من حقيقة الأمر..!!

* جابسون تعافى من الإصابة التي تعرض لها وأجبرته على إجراء عملية إزالة غضروف الركبة.. وعاد اللاعب للمشاركة مع المريخ بصورة طبيعية.. وعدم ظهوره بالمستوى المعروف عنه.. أمر متوقع وطبيعي..!!

* ظهور إصابة أخرى أثناء تعافيه من الإصابة الأولى.. لم يمنع جابسون من اللعب.. وبدا واضحاً أنها إصابة قديمة لا تمنعه اللعب.. ولكن تداعياتها في المستقبل كبيرة..!!

* وطبيعي أن يتعالج لاعب من إصابة.. وتظهر له أخرى لا يعرفها.. وهذا ما حدث لجابسون..!!

* سألت من قبل النيجيري عن حركته في الملعب بعد عودته من رحلة العلاج بدبي.. فقال لي إنه يشعر ببعض الآلام أثناء اللعب.. خاصة عندما يركض كثيراً في الملعب.. ولا يدري أحد هل هذه الآلام من عملية إزالة غضروف الركبة أم من عدم إكمال اللاعب لفترة التأهيل المطلوبة.. أم من الإصابة القديمة التي ظهرت أثناء الرنين المغنطيسي عقب عملية غضروف الركبة..!!؟

* قناعتي أن جابسون لم يكمل فترة التأهيل المطلوبة بعد عملية المستشفى الدولي.. واستعجل الجهاز الفني السابق مشاركته مع الفريق لحاجته له.. لذا ظهرت هذه الآلام..!!

* لأن عملية إزالة غضروف الركبة تحتاج لتأهيل لا يقل عن ثلاثة أشهر للعودة للملاعب.. وقد عاد جابسون في نصف أو ثلاث أرباع هذه المدة..!!

* لن يضير مجلس المريخ شيء بعرض اللاعب على اختصاصي إصابات لمعرفة حقيقة الإصابة التي يعاني منها..!!

* جابسون لاعب مؤثر.. وربطه عودته للخرطوم بسداد مستحقاته لا يستقيم.. وله في الثلاثي جمال سالم وكوفي وأوكرا مثال حي..!!

* تطبيق شرط الانضباط على جابسون لم يكن القصد منه سوى عدم أحقيته بربطه تسلم مستحقاته مقابل العودة للخرطوم..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للرابطة كوستي عصر اليوم 
 
 
  يختتم المريخ تحضيراته عصر اليوم في  معسكره بكنانة لمواجهة الرابطة غدا ويتوقع ان يكشف تدريب الفريق اليوم عن  ملامح التشكيل الذي يرغب برهان تية في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة الغد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة قوية لجمال سالم في مران المريخ    

أدى المريخ مراناً ساخناً عصر أمس على ملعب إستاد كنانة حيث استهل برهان تية المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء المران بحديث مطول مع اللاعبين وأشاد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الفريق أمام الرهيب أمس الأول وشدّد برهان على أهمية أن يواصل الأحمر الأداء بنفس المستوى وأن يقدم أفضل مالديه في مباراة الرابطة حتى يعود المريخ للخرطوم بالعلامة الكاملة وطلب المدرب من اللاعبين أن يمضي مستوى الفريق نحو تصاعد سريع لأنه لا يمكن أن يقبل بأي عودة للوراء وتلقى برهان تأكيدات قاطعة من اللاعبين بالأداء بشراسة والقتال من أجل تقديم مستوى أفضل وكسب نقاط مباراة الرابطة، وشارك في التدريب جميع اللاعبين الذين رافقوا البعثة الحمراء وكان الجديد في المران العودة القوية لجمال سالم الذي شارك بصورة طبيعية وقدم نفسه ضمن الخيارات التي يمكن الاعتماد عليها في مباراة الرابطة واكتفى ألوك اكيج بالمتابعة من الخارج بعد أن منحه الجهاز الفني راحة في حين أخضع برهان المجموعة التي أكملت مباراة أمس الأول لتدريبات خفيفة وبعد ذلك خلدوا للراحة وأدى البدلاء والذين لم يشاركوا في المباراة مراناً كاملاً بالتركيز على تدريبات اكتساب اللياقة البدنية والجري حول الملعب وتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية وتمارين خاصة على الأداء من لمسة واحدة وتنفيذ الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى ودرّب برهان اللاعبين لفترة ليست بالقصيرة على التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء وتألق في هذه التدريبات أوكراه ومجدي عبد اللطيف واُختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين الأصفر والأحمر انتهت بفوز الأول بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين حيث سجل للأصفر مصعب عمر هدفين وهدف لأحمد فرح السعودي في حين سجل للأحمر خالد النعسان وعمر بخيت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قام عبد العزيز محمد بابكر مدير موقع الاستراحة التي تقيم بها البعثة  الحمراء حفل عشاء للبعثة الحمراء وعبّر عن بالغ سعادته لزيارة المريخ  لمدينة كنانة وتم إقامة طيبة للأحمر مؤكداً أن كل امكانيات الاستراحة ستكون  تحت تصرف المريخ حتى يستفيد من هذا المعسكر النموذجي ويعود لزيارة كنانة  مرات ومرات وأكد بابكر أن اختيار المريخ لكنانة مفخرة للمدينة بصورة عامة  لأن الأحمر وبهذه الزيارة وضع كنانة في الواجهة وفي مقدمة الأحداث  الإعلامية لعدة أيام مؤكداً أن أي نجاح يحققه  المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة سيعود الفضل فيه لكنانة نقطة الانطلاقة  الحقيقية للمريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وتم تكريم السيد جمال الوالي  رئيس نادي المريخ من قبل الرائد الرشيد بابكر مدير جهاز الأمن بكنانة حيث  تسلم التكريم إنابة عنه الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان والذي تم تكريمه هو  الآخر وشمل التكريم الكابتن محمد موسى ونجم الفريق محمد الرشيد تحفيزاً له  على الأداء الجيد في مباراة أمس الأول والذي توج به نفسه نجماً لمباراة  المريخ والرهيب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺸﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﺧﺼﺎﻳﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻼﺩ !!

ﻳﻌﻤﻞ  ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺟﺎﻫﺪﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺸﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺈﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺧﺼﺎﺋﻴﻴﻦ  ﻓﻲ ﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﻟﻲ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ  ﺍﺧﺼﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻓﻴﺴﻮﺭ ﺟﺮﺟﺲ ﻭﺍﺧﺼﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﺮﻭﻓﻴﺴﻮﺭ  ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻲ ﻟﻴﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺒﺮﺍﺕ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺽ ﺑﻌﻤﻞ  ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻭﺳﻌﻴﺎ ﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﻃﺒﻴﺔ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع 
 هيثم كابو
الإعتذار من شيم الكبار 

* وعندما أصدر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عقوبته المغلظة على لاعبيه بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف والتي جمّد بموجبها نشاطهما حتى نهاية الموسم كتبنا في الرابع من يوليو عبر هذه المساحة مقالاً بعنوان (الضفة الثانية للأزمة) طالبنا فيه اللاعبين المعاقبين بضرورة تقديم إعتذار صريح العبارات؛ وأشرنا للدور الذي يمكن أن يلعبه أقطاب النادي الذي تهمهم مصلحة الفريق حيث كتبنا يومها بالنص ما يلي :
* السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه الآن بعد أن أضحت العقوبة واقعاً رغم اختلافنا مع حجمها وتطرفها : هل نقف مكتوفي الأيدي ونصفق لإبعاد كل لاعب أم أن القصد هو الإصلاح والتوعية وتنبيه المخطئ لما اقترفت يداه، وما هو الدور الذي يمكن أن يلعبه بعض أقطاب المريخ ومحاربيه القدامى ومن أرتدوا شعار النادي فيما يخص العقوبة التي تم فرضها على الثنائي؛ وهل الإكتفاء بالفرجة هو الحل أم السعي لتعزيز القيمة المنشودة من العقوبة هو الهدف ؟، ففي تقديري الخاص أنه يجب على من تجمعهم علاقة طيبة باللاعبين المجمد نشاطهما التحدث معهما وتوضيح الأخطاء التي وقعا فيها ورفض مجتمع المريخ لها؛ والسعي للوصول معهما بفهم وقناعة لخطوات أساسية تصب في مصلحة فرض سياسة الإنضباط والإصلاح الذي هو هدف كل عقوبة تربوية، وتتلخص تلك النقاط فيما يلي :
* أولاً : توعية اللاعبين المعاقبين بفداحة الأخطاء التي أرتكباها مع التأكيد المطلق إلي أنهما يمتلكان حقي استئناف العقوبة لدى مجلس إدارة النادي عبر الأمانة العامة وأخذ فرصتيهما كاملة في الرد والتفنيد داخل أروقة النادي وبعيدً عن وسائل الإعلام حتى لا يصبح الضرر مضاعفاً، وإن تم رفض الإستئناف والإبقاء على العقوبة كما هي فذلك لا يسقط حقهما في كتابة إسترحام، ويجب على إعلاميي المريخ وإدارته قبل جمهوره وأنصاره إدراك أن الإستئناف من مراحل التقاضي و(حق للمعاقبين في أية قضية ولا يمثل منحة نتعطف بها عليهما)، كما أن الاسترحام وتقديم دواعي التخفيف من حقوق اللاعبين ويبقى الحكم للمجلس في القبول أو الرفض ومن حقهما  تقديم شواهد على انضباطهما وعرض نسبة مشاركتهما في المباريات والتمارين .
* ثانياً : يجب على المقربين للاعبين من أهل المريخ عدم تركهما فريسة لكل من يريد أن ينال من تماسك الفريق ويزرع أفكار شيطانية في دماغيهما؛ ونصحهما بتقديم إعتذار مكتوب لمجلس الإدارة مشفوع بإقرار عدم تكرار مثل هذه التصرفات مع المطالبة برفع العقوبة أو تخفيضها والتعهد بتقديم صورة مختلفة في المرحلة القادمة تمثل نموذجاً للاعب المحترف في كل ما يتعلق بالواجبات والإنضباط وبذل العطاء بكامل الهمة والغيرة والنشاط .
* ثالثاً : يجب على اللاعبين المعاقبين إدراك حقيقة أن التعنت لا يمكن أن يقودهما إلا إلي التهلكة؛ والتصعيد سيأتى وبالاً عليهما؛ كما أن توقفهما عن ممارسة النشاط الرياضي سيتضرران منه بشكل كبير وسينعكس ذلك على مستوياتهما في مقبل المواسم أياً كانت وجهتهما مستقبلاً؛ ويجب عليهما كلاعبين محترفين أن يسعيا لمواصلة نشاطهما طالما أنهما أختارا كرة القدم مهنة ولم تعد بالنسبة لهما مجرد هواية يمارسانها بمزاجيهما متى ما كانا يرغبان في ذلك .
* رابعاً : يجب على الجميع إدراك حقيقة أن الإعتذار ثقافة غير موجودة في أدبياتنا للأسف الشديد؛ والمكابرة واحدة من آفات مجتمعنا فإن أدرك بكري وعلاء الدين الخطأ الذي وقعا فيه وأعتذرا عما بدر منهما وألتزما بعدم تكراره مستقبلاً فليس هناك ما يمنع من تخفيف العقوبة عليهما من حيث الأمد الزمني مع الإتجاه للخصم المالي المتبع عالميا؛ واللعب مع الفريق الرديف لفترة أو ما يرأه المجلس مناسباً؛ فالإستئناف وتفنيد العقوبة حق لا هبة والإسترحام أمر متعارف عليه وقبوله لن يكون بدعة طالما أن هدفنا هو الإصلاح وفرض سياسة الإنضباط، والنجاح لن يكون في تجميد نشاط نصف لاعبي الفريق بقرارات إدارية ولكن قمة النجاح في تفعيل اللوائح وفرض الإنضباط وجمع كل اللاعبين حولك وفق السياسة التي تود تطبيقها؛ وإدراكهم لطبيعة علاقة اللاعب المحترف بناديه وأن أية مطالبة بالحقوق لا غبار عليها شريطة أن يكون اللاعب نموذجاً للمحترف ويقوم بكامل الواجبات .
* خامساً : يجب تفويت الفرصة على الخصوم من أعداء المريخ الذين يفرحون لتمزيق نسيج الفريق؛ والذكاء الحقيقي والحنكة الإدارية تأتي في تطبيق اللوائح بحزم وإقناع وفرضها كسياسة لا تراجع عنها دون خسائر كبيرة تذكر وهنا تكمن المعادلة الصعبة .
* سادساً : يجب أن يدرك علاء وبكري أنهما لا يزالان لاعبان بالنادي حتى وإن كانا معاقبين لفترة طويلة ويجب أن يبتعدا عن الحديث لوسائل الإعلام في الفترة الحالية وإحترام عقديهما مع النادي لأن أية محاولة من جانبهما للتصعيد الإعلامي حتى لو كانت بهدف التبرير والدفاع عن النفس ستأتي بنتائج وخيمة عليهما .
* نأمل أن نرى المريخ فريقاً منضبطاً بكامل نجومه وبلائحة واضحة يتم تفعيلها في مواجهة الجميع دون فرز وبلا قسوة وتشفي ومخالفة للأعراف والقوانين؛ و(الفيها خير الله يسويها) ..!
.....
* تلك كانت حروفنا يومها، وأمس سعدنا بالخطوة الكبيرة التي أقدم عليها اللاعب بكري المدينة الذي تقدم بإعتذار مكتوب وصريح العبارات لمجلس المريخ عبّر فيه عن ندمه على الخطأ الذي أقترفه؛ وذهب لعضو مجلس إدارة المريخ حمد السيد مضوي الذي أحتد معه في النقاش ليعتذر له أيضاً بمكل طيب خاطر، ولعمري أن الإعتذار فعل يستوجب الإحترام ولا يقوي عليه إلا الكبار ..!
* الشكر أجزله للقطب المريخي الغيور ورجل المهام الحمراء الكبيرة البعيد دوماً عن الإعلام والأضواء صديق الكوباني الذي لم يتردد في مساعدة بكري المدينة عندما وجد اللاعب نادماً على تصرفه ونصحه بالإسراع في الإعتذار، والثناء كله للكابتن أمير كمال الذي كان حلقة الوصل وأصطحب بكري لحمد السيد لقناعته بأن العقوبات ماهي إلا دروس وعظات متى ما أستوعبها اللاعب عاد للميادين أكثر إنضباطاً وبسالة ..!
* نتمنى أن يقبل مجلس المريخ إعتذار المدينة ويكتفي بالفترة التي قضاها اللاعب بعيداً عن ناديه؛ ولا بأس من فرض أية عقوبة مالية يرأها المجلس مناسبة ..!
    نقوش متفرقة
* لا خوف على هلال التبلدي في مباراته أمام الوصايفة إلا من الحكام، فالمدعوم تعود على العطايا بالولايات وسلب حقوق المنافسين بالخرطوم ..!
* نتمنى أن نرى هلال الرمال نداً قوياً حتى يثبت للجميع أن كل الأندية ليست كهلال كادوقلي الذي يفتح شباكه للوصايفة بينما ينازل بقية الأندية وكأنه بركان يغلي ..!
* ليس مهماً أن يتوعد أبراهومة الهلال بالهزيمة، ولكن المهم حقاً أن تنزل تهديدات الديسكو لأرض الملعب إرادة وتحدي وعزيمة ..!
* الدورة الثانية في بدأياتها والفرق ليس كبيراً والمدعوم سيتعادل مرة ومرتين بل وسيخسر، وتكشيرة الوصايفة التي يتحدثون عنها الآن مجرد (فورة لبن) لا أكثر ..!
* اتفوري ..!
نقش أخير
* الفرق الكبيرة بتجي في اللفة ..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻻﺷﺎﺩﺍﺕ 

ﺃﺑﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﺷﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻠﻘﺎﻫﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻧﻀﻤﺎﻣﻪ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ .

ﻭ ﺍﻛﺪ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺞ ﻟﻴﻜﺴﺐ ﺛﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭ ﻳﻀﻤﻦ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايي
بدرالدين الفاتح
عقوبة بكرى واعتذاره !!

*الاعتذار شجاعة وثقافة عالية لايحيطها الضعف ولايقربها الذل بل هى فى تقديرى    شجاعة ورجولة  تستحق الدعم والثناء ..وثقافة راقيه تحتاج الى دعم لشيوعها وتثبيت اركانها .
*لانطلق بالونات لرفع العقوبة عن بكرى المدينه ولا نجس نبض القارئ والمشجع المريخى بقدر مانسعى لتأطير هذه الظاهره الجميله والراقيه وحملها الى المصاف لانها جزء من مورثات المريخ وادبياته وسلوكه.
*الاصل فى عقوبة بكرى المدينه  التربيه والتوجيه وبما  انه اعترف بخطاءه واعتذر عنه فيجب على المجلس التراجع خطوتين للوراء وقبول اعتذار النجم المميز .
*لانطالب المجلس بتغيير سياساته ومنهجه والغاء العقوبة او تخفيفها فذاك من صميم عمله لانتدخل فيه لكننا نطالبه بدعم مبادرة اللاعب وبذات القدر المحافظة على  المنهج التربوى  الذى اجبر المدينه على الاعتذار ..
*كما  نطالب المجلس  بدعم اعتذار بكرى لانه يمثل ظاهرة صحيه ورقى  وثقافة يجب ان تجد الرعايه والمسانده.
*بكرى المدينه من اللاعبين القلائل الذين يتميزون بصلابة الراى ونشاف الراس وقد مرت عليه احداث جسام  فى الهلال ومع ذلك لم يتقدم باعتذار للمجلس او مدربه غارزيتو الذى  استل له السكين .
*تشبع العقرب بادبيات وسلوكيات المريخ واستوعب الدرس تماما وفهم ان هنالك خطوط حمراء لايمكن تجاوزها وان دوره داخل الملعب ونجوميته لاتشفعان  له اذا تعداها .
*اعترف المدينه بخطاءه واعتذر عن مابدر منه وواجب علينا ان ندعمه ونقف بجانبه مثلما وقفنا مع المجلس فى قرارات التاريخيه .
*مجلس المريخ امام خيارين كلاهما ياتى بعد قبول الاعتذار اما ان يلغى العقوبة او يخففها .
*حالة المريخ الفنية تشير بجلاء الى الالغاء ونعشم ان يدعم المجلس هذا الاتجاه لانه يحفظ المريخ ويراعى اعتذار اللاعب .
متفرقات 
*العجب وكوفى علامة فارقة فى تشكيلة المريخ تحتاج الى لاعب بقامة جابسون لدعمها .
*وسط المريخ سيتحول الى نار منقد اذا ادار مجلس المريخ ملف جابسون باحترافيه .
*تخيلوا وسط به محمد الرشيد وجابسون وكوفى والملك العجب .
*وسط عجب فن وطرب .
*انتقادنا للجنة التسيير لايعنى ان نغض الطرف عن ادارتها المميزة لملف التسجيلات .
*وليد والرشيد وابراهيم جعفر ونمر صناعة مجلس ونسى فلهم الشكر والثناء .
*وجود عبدالصمد على دفة القطاع الرياضى بداية لازمات كبيرة واصراره على رئاسة البعثات وتكوينها سيجعل الصدام بينه والمكتب التنفيذى واقع لامحال .
*نتمنى ان يعود عبالصمد الى رشده فادارة الكرة عمل تطوعى وجماعى .
*محاولاته المستمرة لالغاء دور المجلس سيدفع بازمات كبيره .
*محمد موسى مدير الكره ومنصبة لايحتاج الى قرار لان لائحة المجلس تشير الى ذلك .
*نذكر نجوم المريخ ان الذائاب سحقت الخرطوم واذلتها بثلاثية .
*بيلاتشى مازال مصرا على ان فريقه مؤهل للفوز بالاميرة السوداء .
*معقوله يابيلى الاميرة السوداء مرة واحده .
*اوعدهم بالممتاز والكاس رغم ان الثانيه صعب فاالهلال تاريخيا فاشل جدا فى المواجهات المباشرة . 
*اوعدهم بسيكافا او بطولة حوض النيل (قد عين الشيطان )ببطولة اقليميه وبعدين فكر فى القارى  .
*مسح الصفر يحتاج الى معجزة وزمن المعجزات ولى وانتهى .
*بيلى او بيلاتشى فرحان وفرحته ستنتهى فى اول مشاركة قاريه .
*دورى الابطال بفداسى وشيبولا ومساوى بااااالغت يابيلاتشى .
*مباراة الذئاب تحتاج الى همة اكبر وعزيمة واصرار فالرابطة من اهم جيوب الهلال فى الولايات .
*اذا خسروا  المباراة سيخلفون اصابات بالجمله .
*مباراة الذئاب ملحمة تحتاج الى تعبئة نفسية وفنيه يامحسن.
*ليت اضرار التحكيم توقفت فى تغيير النتائج فقط لكنها تعدت ذلك الى حماية لاعبى الخصم الذين يتفنون فى ايذاء لاعبى المريخ .
*اكبر عدد من الاصابات بالمريخ لان حكام صلاح متساهلون ولايحسمون  خصومه ويفتحون  لهم مجالا واسعا للضرب والركل بدون كرة .
*بالمريخ ستة لاعبين يعانون من الاصابة ونتوقع ان يرتفع العدد بعد مباراة الذئاب ؟.
*طااااخ بيلاتشى داخ وجن ووقف نص المداح .
*معقوله بس الاميرة السوداء ..
*لو كان يعلم شيئا عن تاريخ الهلال لما اطلق وعده الغريب .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 
مباراة رمضان عجب

عاد المريخ الى طريق الانتصارات وسجل فوزا مهما على مريخ كوستى باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين فى شباك المعز محجوب ,, ورافق الفوز اداء نعتبره الافضل مقارنة بالعك والاداء المهزوز الذى ظهر به الفريق فى كادوقلي رغم ظروف الاصابات والايقافات التى حرمت الفريق من عناصر اساسية ,, الا ان المردود الذى قدمه  عدد من اللاعبين الذين شاركوا فى مباراة الامس هو الذى احدث الفارق ومنح الفريق ميزة التفوق على مريخ كوستى لاسيما فى الحصة الثانية من المباراة التى عزز فيها المريخ تقدمه بهدف من الشوط الاول الى رباعية رائعة حصد بها نقاط المباراة واسترد عبرها جزءا كبيرا من عافيته لانها على الاقل مسحت الصورة المهزوزه التى ظهر بها فى الجولة السابقة .
لم تكن هناك اى خيارات واسعة امام المدرب برهان فى التشكيلة الاساسية فهو قد اعتمد على ذات الاسماء التى شاركت فى اللقاء السابق تقريبا باستثناء دخول وليد بدر الدين لاول مرة فى مركز مصعب عمر واعتقد انه قد نجح فى التجربة الا انه يحتاج للمزيد من المشاركة فى الجولات القادمة من اجل التفاهم والتجانس فى التوليفة الدفاعية ,, ولكن التبديلات التى اجراها المدرب هى التى كان لها الاثر الايجابي على اداء الفريق بدءا من دخول اوكرا الذى كما يبدو تعمل من الدروس السابقة واستوعب النقد والهجوم الذى يتعرض له فى الاعلام ,, حيث التزم بالاداء الجماعي ولم يفرط فى اللعب الفردي والانانية التى دائما ماتضعف وسط وهجوم المريخ وتخل باداء زملائه فى التشكيلة حيث لعب بالامس طورا كبيرا فى صناعة هذا الفوز فضلا عن مشاركته فى التسجيل وبذلك يكون قد كفر عن كل سيئاته السابقة ,, كذلك ارتقي خالد النعسان لاول مرة الى الاداء الجاد وشارك بمسؤولية فى المقدمة الهجومية قبل ان يتوج ذلك بهدف من التمريرة الرائعة التى خرجت من تحت اقدام زميله ابراهومه والاخير ايضا كان لدخوله الاثر الايجابي فى وسط الفريق والمساندة الهجومية مما شكل ضغطا على دفاع مريخ كوستى فى الشوط الثانى الذى كان من نصيب المريخ وحسم فيه الرباعية بسهولة . 
كان رمضان عجب فى لقاء الامس نجما كعادته دائما من حيث الاداء المتزن والتحرك السليم فهو الوحيد فى التشكيلة الحمراء الذى استطاع حتى الان ان يشارك بفعالية وايجابية فى كل المراكز التى اختارها له المدرب ,, واعتقد ان ماقدمه بالامس يؤكد على هذه الحقيقة ويثبت من جديد ان رمضان عجب هو ( جوكر الفريق ) وورقته الرابحة فى كل الظروف ,, ويكفي الهدف الذى سجله بالامس فى شباك مريخ كوستى يستحق عليه جائزة خاصة لموهبته وقدرته فى التسجيل من كل المواقع وامام اعتي الدفاعات ,, فهو لم يستقبل الكرة بصدره او برأسه وانما خدع الحارس بقدمه الذهبية ليضع الكره فى اقصى الزاوية التى يصعب على حارس مريخ كوستى او اى حارس اخر ان يتصدى لها ويمنها من الدخول للشباك ,, ونتفق مع الكابتن ابوعبيده سليمان محلل قناة النيلين ان هدف رمضان هو هدف الموسم لانه من الصعب جدا ان يتكرر فى بقية مباريات الدورة الثانية ,, 
الفوز الكبير على مريخ كوستى جاء فى الوقت المناسب وفى التوقيت الذى لازال فيه المريخ يحاول الخروج من ازمة الاصابات والايقافات التى يعانى منها الجهاز الفنى ,, الا ان هذا الفوز يجب ان لايغفل عين الجهاز الفنى وتفكيره عن الاخطاء الدفاعية التى تواصلت فى لقاء الامس وكانت سببا فى يصل هجوم مريخ كوستى الى مرمى المعز مرتين ,, حيث بات من الافضل للكابتن برهان ان تثبيت مراكز اللاعبين فى التشكيلة الدفاعية بقدر الامكان لان ذلك يعزز من التفاهم والتجانس ,, خاصة بعدما اصبح صلاح نمر عنصرا اساسيا فى التشكيلة وكذلك وجود ضفر الى جانبه فى متوسط الدفاع وتبقي المعضلة هى فى كيفية تثبيت الاطراف بدلا من ان تكون حقل تجارب تضعف من ثقة الدفاع وتغرى الخصوم بالوصول لمرمى المريخ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خالد النعسان:
رفعنا شعار العودة بالنقاط الست من كوستي بتحقيق الانتصار على الرهيب والرابطة

كنانة/ وليد الطاهر

أبدى خالد النعسان مهاجم المريخ سعادته بالمردود الذي قدمه في مباراة مريخ كوستي أمس الأول بعد دخوله في الشوط الثاني ونجاحه في الوصول لشباك الرهيب مبيناً أن تألقه في تلك المباراة سيمثل دافعاً له للمزيد من التألق مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، وكشف النعسان أن المريخ ظهر بمستوى مميز في المباراة واستحق النصر العريض والحصول على النقاط الثلاث وقال: قدمنا مباراة كبيرة على مدار الشوطين وسيطرنا على الملعب طولاً وعرضاً ومريخ كوستي كان نداً قوياً، المباراة كانت مهمة بعد الحديث عن تعادلنا الأخير أمام هلال كادوقلي، دخلنا في تحدٍ من اجل كسب اللقاء، وانا كنت متشوقاً للمشاركة مع زملائي حتى أساهم في الفوز العريض وبحمد الله قد وفقت في وضع بصمتي في شباك مريخ كوستي بفضل مجهودات زملائي، والذين ساعدوني في الوصول لشباك الرهيب، وعن سر الأداء المميز في الشوط الثاني قال النعسان: اختلف الأداء في الشوط الثاني بفضل العزيمة والإصرار من قبل اللاعبين من أجل تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.

أنا في الأصل لاعب مهاجم

أكد النعسان ان خانة المهاجم التي شارك فيها لم تكن غريبة عليه، وقال: وظيفة الهجوم ليست بخانة جديدة علي، فقبل أن أوقع للمريخ كنت العب في الهجوم، ولذلك كنت حريصاً على أن أقدم مستوىً مميزاً مع زملائي وقيادة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث وأبان النعسان ان المريخ فقد العديد من العناصر للإصابات والإيقافات في الفترة الأخيرة لكنه ذكر أن الأحمر بمن حضر وأي لاعب موجود في كشوفاته يستطيع أن يقوم بدوره على أكمل وجه، وتحدث النعسان عن مباراة فريقه أمام الرابطة كوستي غداً وقال هي مباراة مهمة جداً سنخوضها بدافع الفوز وحصد النقاط حتى نعود بالنقاط الست للخرطوم وحتى نحافظ على حظوظنا في التتويج بلقب النسخة الحالية من الممتاز، واعتبر النعسان أن مباراة مريخ كوستي كانت بمثابة العودة للطريق الصحيح بالنسبة للمريخ مبيناً أن ما تعرض له الأحمر في الفترة السابقة لن يهزه أو يزحزحه عن القمة التي تربع عليها في الفترة الماضية، وتابع: نحن تعاهدنا على الفوز في المباريات المتبقية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، فقط نطلب من الجماهير الوقوف إلى جانبنا، فهم أصحاب النصر الأوائل والاحق به، ونحن نقولها أي لاعب يدفع به الجهاز الفني سيكون على قدر المسئولية وعلى العهد أن يفرح هذا الجمهور بالنتيجة والأداء معاً.
*

----------

